# Der kulinarische Laber -Thread



## Rheinspezie (1. Juli 2014)

Moin,

damit die Rezept und Koch-threads bischen weniger von allgemeinem Koch und Kulturgut "ergänzt" werden, hier die Möglichkeit Alles mögliche zu posten, was sich um

*Essen, Trinken, Reisen , Lebensqualität im Allgemeinen und Speziellen sowie ums Genießen dreht.*

Welcher Whisky der Beste ist, wo man schon was gegessen hat und die besten Angebote bekommt, haut es einfach rein.

Sinnieren über die Kochqualitäten eines bspw. Jamie Oliver wäre ausdrücklich auch erwünscht.

Wo gibt es das beste Sushi , wer bildet am Besten aus und was man so in den Küchen der Welt erlebt hat...

her damit :m

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

zu viele threads....


----------



## Kotzi (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Joa finde ich auch, Kulinarik in einen Bereich, Labern, mal was schönes zu essen dazwischen, passt doch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Zum filosofieren:
Der Koch (Profi wie Amateur) entscheidet, was er meint gut kochen zu können, über die "Qualität", die er meint produzieren zu müssen.

Der Gast (zahlend oder eingeladen) entscheidet ganz alleine, was für ihn Genuss ist - unabhängig davon, was ihm der Koch von seiner Qualität erzählt oder für richtig hält..

Anderes Frage als Beispiel:
Wer ist glücklicher, wer hat mehr Genuss?

Derjenige, der viel teures Geld in Weine, Verkostungen, Wissen, Gläser, Keller etc. steckt und sich über einen tollen Tropfen freut - und den wirklich für sich geniessen kann?

Oder derjenige, der nie was anderes als die 2-Liter-Buddel Pennerglück getrunken hat, weil ihm das schmeckt - und er das wirklich für sich geniessen kann?

Ist es nicht so, dass beide jeweils für sich den gleichen Genuss haben, der Gourmet nur viel mehr (Zeit, Wissen, Geld) für den gleichen Genuss investieren muss?

Fight für Körriewurscht!!!!!


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum filosofieren:
> Der Koch (Profi wie Amateur) entscheidet, was er meint gut kochen zu können, über die "Qualität", die er meint produzieren zu müssen.
> 
> Der Gast (zahlend oder eingeladen) entscheidet ganz alleine, was für ihn Genuss ist - unabhängig davon, was ihm der Koch von seiner Qualität erzählt oder für richtig hält..
> ...



was für ein dicker haufen blödsinn.

das ist wie mit frauen, wenn man keine wahl hat muss man wale genießen bzw. so tun als ob.+

weil ihr so viel kacke labert muss ich das universum wieder ins gleichgewicht bringen und besauf mich jetzt.

also ciao kakao


----------



## W-Lahn (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Eins mus man diesem Nord Beck lassen, er ist und bleibt ein Narzisst!:q


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

zitat  von meinem ausbilder "nur wer hat, der kann" ^^


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Bei Muttern schmeckts am besten. Basta! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Nur der Koch, der lernt, dass nicht er und sein Kochen wichtig oder der Mittelpunkt sind, sondern der Gast - erst der wird ein guter Koch.


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur der Koch, der lernt, dass nicht er und sein Kochen wichtig oder der Mittelpunkt sind, sondern der Gast - erst der wird er ein guter Koch.




Oh man -.- du Hippie  
Ich bin bibeltreu und das heilige Buch nennt sich Guide Rouge. 
Ich hab lieber drei Sterne und zwei Gäste am Tag denen es nicht schmeckt als nen bib Gourmand und jeden Tag volle Hütte. 
Künstler sind auch nicht erpicht darauf, dass ihre Werke als schön empfunden werden. Frag mal Picasso


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei Muttern schmeckts am besten. Basta! :m




Wenn die Mama Pierre gagnaire heißt mag das sein  

Meiner Mama schmeckt es besser wenn ich koche


----------



## Dsrwinmag (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Geiz stößt mir genau so sauer auf wie überteuerte Sprudelplörre! 

Auch wenn er einen noch so spritzigen Drill hinlegen würde; ein Wal kommt mir nicht an die Rute!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## angler1996 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Oh man -.- du Hippie
> Ich bin bibeltreu und das heilige Buch nennt sich Guide Rouge.
> Ich hab lieber drei Sterne und zwei Gäste am Tag denen es nicht schmeckt als nen bib Gourmand und jeden Tag volle Hütte.
> Künstler sind auch nicht erpicht darauf, dass ihre Werke als schön empfunden werden. Frag mal Picasso



mag ja sein, nur muss ich deren Ergebnis auch nicht essen:m
 Gruß A.


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Zum Glück war Picasso Maler und kein Koch.


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Kunst ist Kunst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Manche Kunst kommt von Können - manche von künstlich....

Und:
Nicht jeder ist Kunstliebhaber....

Und mit manchen Kunstliebhabern will ich kein Bier trinken müssen...

Das Schöne:
Der Herrgott hat nen großen Tiergarten, jeder wie will ......


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Jaja macht ihr mal.  Ich nen nen nicht Wal harpunieren.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Kunst ist Kunst.



Und Kunst kommt von Können, und nicht von Wollen, sonst würde es Wunst heißen!



nordbeck schrieb:


> Jaja macht ihr mal.  Ich nen nen nicht Wal harpunieren.



Is dir gerade dein Gläschen Sekt in die Grammatik gehagelt?:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Wurscht ob Profi oder Amateur:
Und was ist ein Künstler (Koch) ohne Publikum (Gäste)?
Rüschtüsch - Nüscht........


----------



## H.Senge (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Gerade als "profi" trinke ich keinen Roederer cristal lieber Nordbeck  


Wenn es eine teure Prestige Flasche sei darf, würde ich jeden Krug Champagne vorziehen. bei den 300€ für die Flasche auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl.

Oder man trinkt einen schönen Pol Roger "Winston Churchill" 1998 und hat noch 100 € für Angelsachen übrig


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Einheimisch bleiben - besser und preiswerter :
http://www.manufaktur-joerg-geiger.de/catalogue.php?g=1


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einheimisch bleiben - besser und preiswerter :




Sehe ich ganz genauso, hab ja meine zweite Ausbildung im Einzelhandel gemacht und war dort für Weine aus aller Welt zuständig. 

War jedes Wochenende auf Weinmessen, Seminaren und Verköstigungen aber dieses gehype von den angeblich besseren Weinen habe ich nie verstanden ich würde fast jeden Dornfelder oder Merlot aus meinem Gebiet (Pfalz) einem Wein vom Château Pétrus oder einem Italiener aus Verona bevorzugen.
Viele sehen das ganz anders aber mein geschmack ist halt eben anders. Ich mag auch keine alten gereiften Weine mir schmecken sie Jung am besten. 

Anders herum ist es beim Cognac habe noch keinen V.S gefunden der mir schmeckt aber nen XO würde ich jeden Blind trinken.

So sind halt mal geschmäcker, Gott sei dank verschieden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



allroundhunterkib schrieb:


> .
> 
> So sind halt mal geschmäcker, gott sei dank verschieden.


#6#6#6


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wurscht ob Profi oder Amateur:
> Und was ist ein Künstler (Koch) ohne Publikum (Gäste)?
> Rüschtüsch - Nüscht........




Liegt dran wie der Michelin das sieht. Wenn ich drei mal im Jahr für den tester Koche reicht das. Guck dich doch mal in den drei Sterne Tempeln in Deutschland um. Ich hab noch nie erlebt, dass einer ausverkauft war 

H.senge ja Pol Roger ist auch einer meiner Lieblings Champagner, aber wie so oft, nem geschenkten....
Mit Krug kann ich nichts anfangen. Gleiches gilt für Taitinger. Wenn ich kaufen müsste würd ich Bollinger kaufen 

Generell ist deutscher Sekt sehr gut, aber dieses abtun ist nicht fair find ich. Besser als sehr gute Champagner sind sie jedenfalls nicht. Auch wenn sie nicht schlechter sind. 

Den dornfelder -Petrus Vergleich kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das eine ist ein sortenreiner Wein, das andere ein cuvee. Daher nicht mal im Ansatz vergleichbar.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Den dornfelder -Petrus Vergleich kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das eine ist ein sortenreiner Wein, das andere ein cuvee. Daher nicht mal im Ansatz vergleichbar.




Nöö,

der Dornfelder vergleich hinkt da hast du recht. Wobei es mir dabei nur um persönlichen Geschmack ging. Hintendran habe ich aber Merlot geschrieben. Beim Petrus machen sie nicht jedes Jahr nur Cuvee. Die entscheiden das nach Qualität der Trauben. Oft machen sie auch nur Merlot was dann natürlich einen Sortenreinen Weine ergibt. Zumindest war das vor zehn 15 Jahren noch so. Die Jahrgänge die bei meinem Vater im Weinkeller liegen sind zum Besipiel alle Merlot.


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ja gut Geschmack ist ja immer subjektiv. Finde der Vergleich hinkt trotzdem, dann kann man ja nur bestimmte Jahrgänge mit anderen merlots vergleichen. 
Nee denke da kommen wir nicht auf einen Nenner (wobei ich auch überhaupt kein Petrus fan bin)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



> Ich hab noch nie erlebt, dass einer ausverkauft war


Traube Tonbach - ständig...
;-)))


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Nee denke da kommen wir nicht auf einen Nenner (wobei ich auch überhaupt kein Petrus fan bin)



 Denke da hast du recht.


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Anstreicher                  <-> Kunstmaler
Musikant                         <-> Musiker
Hausmannsküche<->Haute Cuisine
Nur scheinbar braucht man die Kunst nicht: Was man zum Überleben braucht, macht aber noch nicht unbedingt glücklich!? Es ist doch komplett zweierlei, ob ich NUR satt werden möchte oder ob mir die Sinne nach Genuß stehen
und grosse Köche sind m.E. Künstler! Wer ein grosser Koch ist, bleibt allerdings Definitionssache. Z.B. Tim Mälzer mag vielleicht ganz heimlich auch was können aber für mich stellt er einen Dosenöffner dar- da spielt das, was "unser" Tim hier ablichtet schon von der Optik doch in ner ganz anderen Liga. Was geschmacklich davon rüberkommt, werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht rauskriegen, aber Mälzer´s Küche kann mich nicht erregen...
Literatur-Tip: Martin Suter - "Der Koch"! Da könnt ich schon beim Lesen geil werden :k


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Weiterer Literaturtipp, der tief in die Seele der Köche blicken lässt:
Anthony Bourdain
Geständnisse eines Küchenchefs


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Thomas, Du empfielst ein #6 "Fachbuch", wenn auch ein sehr unterhaltsames- ich einen erotischen Zugang zur Belletristik


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Lies das mal - von wegen Fachbuch.
;-)))

Ein tiefer und amüsant zu lesender Einblick in die schwarze Köcheseele ;-))))


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Deswegen die "
Schon klar, dass es Fachbuch nicht wirklich trifft - eher eine Abrechnung mit Eurer Zunft
Aber mir ging´s in meinem Beitrag um die Erotik guter Küche...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Fussball gucken, Verbände ärgern und hier noch kulinarfilosofisch mitmischen - da hab ich die " doch glatt übersehen - mea culpa und SORRY!!!


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

:m Bassd schoh


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Bescheid ;-))))


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Von der "Großen Küche" halte ich eigentlich nicht viel. Kunstvoll übereinandergestapelte und dennoch recht übersichtliche Portiönchen auf Tellern, die eher an Bodenfließen erinnern sind nicht mein Ding. Schon alleine wegen der "Soßen", wo man ob der gereichten Menge schon nicht mehr weiß, obs wirklich Soße ist, oder der Teller nur schlecht gespült wurde. Man möge mir das verzeihen, aber als in Süddeutschland geborener Mensch bin ich von Haus aus ein Naß-Esser. An der Soße zu sparen ist Frevel am Essen! 

Mir bereitet es besonderen Genuß, wenn die Küche der jeweiligen Region entspricht. Wenn aus Slow Food Rohstoffen handwerklich erzeugte Produkte entstehen. Wein, Brot, Käse und etwas Wurst, oder Rauchfleisch. Genuß geht auch einfach.


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Kein Widerspruch- das eine muss das andere nicht ausschliessen sondern ergänzen!
Und als Schwabe bin auch ich unter der Woche ein Nass-Esser -> Ich liebe Spätzle mit Soss!!!
Wenn´s dann aber was besonderes sein soll ess ich gerne mal "Fliesen"|supergri


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

Süffig nennt man das dann in unseren Kreisen  ist auch in der spitzengastronomie absolut normal. Püree, Cremes, Sauce, Öle und Schäume erzeugen grade ein solches mundgefühl in ihrem Zusammenspiel. 

Andal deine Beschreibung mutet mir fremd an. Worauf beziehen sich deine Erfahrungen da?

Wolfgang, vielen Dank für das Lob!


----------



## Surf (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Oh ja Saucen.... ich muss an dieser Stelle zugeben das ich Nudeln nur esse weil ich sie gut in Sauce ersaufen kann.

Mit gehobener Küche stehe ich eigentlich auf nem ganz guten Fuß.  Gerade was Fischgerichte betrifft bin ich echt mit fein abgestimmten Originalitäten zu begeistern. Es darf auch gerne was drin sein was ich nicht aussprechen kann. Das kann sehr beeindruckend sein. Man muss halt Bock haben hungrig aus dem Laden rauszukommen, aber um ne tolle Erfahrung reicher  und glücklich zu sein. Dann geht man noch einen Trinken und mit ner Pizza im Arm  nach hause .
Allerdings muss ich sagen das mir richtig der Kragen platzt wenn mein(!) Steak(krümmel), aufgeschnitten und "hübsch" drapiert wird, das arme Tier.... 

Mich wurmt etwas ganz anderes: ich hasse es wie die Pest in Begleitung zu essen! Es (Sie) muss die ganze Zeit kommuniziert werden und irgendwann muss ich mich ja an dem Gespräch (Monolog) beteiligen. Das versaut mir echt die Zeit zwischen den Speisen und man darf ja leider keine großen Schlückchen aus der Pulle nehmen... aber ich habe da mittlerweile einen bestimmten Ryhtmus rausgefunden.
Also: Wer in HH, HB, BN, B oder  in der jeweiligen Umgebung einen netten Laden kennt wo man auch nach amerikanischen Vorbild alleine an einer schönen Bar essen kann, darf bescheid sagen,  ich werde mir den Vorschlag dankbar behalten und bei nächster Gelegenheit zuschlagen ;-) thx


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ja in Begleitung essen kann anstrengend sein. Ich konzentrier mich dann auch lieber auf meine sensorik und das essen. Meine Ex hat das immer derbe aufgeregt. 
Ging so weit, dass wir mal nen feisten Streit in nem zwei Sterner in Trier hatten. Das war echt unschön, vor allem war der Abend quasi vor dem Hauptgang gelaufen und der Rest vom Menü dadurch nicht mehr genießbar. Das waren schlecht investierte 600 Euro. 

Wieso geht man denn hungrig aus nem gehobenen Lokal? Ich hatte das bisher nur ein mal und sonst bin ich immer vollgefressen und pappsatt wenn ich irgendwo rausgeh.  Menü Essen macht schon Sinn, die Portionen sind ja extra kleiner gehalten damit man eben mehr verschiedenes essen kann. Beim Wissler hatten wir inkl. Petit fours 19 Gänge und das war echt ne harte Nummer nach dem ersten Hauptgang, obwohl ich ein verdammt guter Esser bin 

Amerikanisches Vorbild weiß ich keins, aber in Düsseldorf Haben die meisten Japaner ne Bar an der man essen kann. In Bonn gab es früher kamijo, da konnte man das ebenso machen. 
In Hamburg würd mir noch der off Club einfallen, wobei ich da selbst noch nicht war, freunde fanden es aber sehr gut obwohl es ein mälzer Laden ist (zum Glück kocht der da nicht )
In Berlin wäre rutz noch zu erwähnen! 

Wieso darf man keinen großen Schluck nehmen? Ich fühlte mich gradezu immer gezwungen viel zu saufen weil die Flaschen sonst nicht leer wurden ;'(


----------



## Andal (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

@ nordbeck:

Ganz einfach aus den, zugegeben nicht sehr zahlreichen, Besuchen in Lokalen, die sich/man zur gehobenen Gastronomie zählt. Ich will diese Sparte ja auch um Gottes Willen nicht schlechtreden. Sie hat absolut ihre Berechtigung!

Aber es ist nicht meine Welt. Ich mag es einfach lieber bodenständiger und damit in gewisser auch authentischer, wenn du verstehst, was ich damit meine. Beispiel Jakobsmuscheln. Die schmecken mir überall sehr gut. Aber am besten schmecken sie mir da, wo sie herkommen und in einfachster Zubereitung. Da schmeckt dann in gewisser Weise auch der Aufenthalt mit. Wie beim Wein. Der ist anerkanntermaßen dort am besten, wo er wächst.

Und um mich etwas bei Surf einzuklinken. Vorgeschnibbelte Fleischportionen gehen mir auch auf die Nerven. Ich bin zwar Ü50, aber doch noch etwas von der Schnabeltasse entfernt. 
Was mir bisweilen auch etwas gegen den Strich ging, ist ein übermotivierter Service. Aufmerksam ja, das kann man bei den aufgerufenen Tarifen erwarten. Aber wenn die Bedienung beinahe zur Belästigung gerät, oder der Ober schulmeistert, dann schmälert das meine Freude am schönen Essen. Die meinen das ja auch nicht böse und es wird von den meisten Gästen so verlangt. Aber ich mags eben lieber etwas entspannter... 

Essen des Essens wegen und nicht als "Event" rund um Namen, Locationen, oder sonst was.


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

Ja welche lokale meinst du denn? Interessiert mich sehr. 
Wenn der Kellner so auftritt wie du es sagst hat er sein Ziel verfehlt. Grade die guten Maitres zeichnen sich durch diskretion und Zurückhaltung aus. Minimal Invasiv sollte ein Pinguin sein und eigentlich hab ich diese Erfahrung bisher nur gemacht. 

Zum Fleisch, ja dann müsst ihr ins steakhaus gehen. Gehobene Gastronomie schneidet das Fleisch immer auf, zum einen zur Präsentation, zum anderen auch um dem Gast die trockenen Randstücke zu ersparen. Wird euch nicht stören, die klassische Klientel kriegt bei sowas nen kotzreiz  weiterer Grund ist, dass meist die Tische eh das gleiche essen und das Fleisch entsprechend in größeren stücken zubereitet wird. Es gart schöner und schmeckt besser, allerdings kriegt man ja dann keinen Lappen für vier auf den Teller sondern seine tranchen.


Dein Beispiel Jakobsmuscheln ist übrigens ein gutes Thema. Die schmecken mir eben nicht überall und es ist ein Riesenunterschied ob ich Handgetauchte aus Norwegen oder welche in lake aus den USA bekomme. Einerseits im Geschmack, aber auch im Preis für den Gastronomen. Das Lake gerödel liegt auch im Supermarkt an der Theke. Kostet uns rund 35 Cent das Stück. Für die Norweger zahlt man 3-6 Euro.

Am besten schmeckts da wo es die gibt find ich. Hab zB. In Frankreich gesehen wie ein Promenadenlokal suggeriert hat man würde lokale bretonische verwenden, aber dann hab ich die Lieferung der verdächtigen dosen beobachtet. Entsprechend hat das gerödel auch geschmeckt.


----------



## Andal (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ja welche lokale meinst du denn? Interessiert mich sehr.



Zum Bleistift beim Schubeck, als er noch in Waging "wirkte", oder im alten Tantris in München... also alles schon ein Weilchen her. Aber es prägte halt und es muss ja nicht jeder vom gleichen begeistert sein, oder!?


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Nö das nicht aber die lokale helfen beim nachvollziehen. 
Schuhbeck ist der letzte Laden. Hab mich dazu schon einige Male hier geäußert. Im tantris nicht Sattwerden ist aber seltsam. Find die Portionen durchschnittlich, aber meist ist man da ja einige Gänge. 
Vom Pinguingehabe kann ich deine Erfahrungen  dort aber absolut nachvollziehen. 
Wohnst du noch an der ahr? Warst du da mal bei den lokalen Adressen wie steinheuer und Halbedel?


----------



## Andal (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ich bin nach Bad Hönningen umgezogen, dichter an den Rhein und direkt übers Stadtweingut. 

Und nein, bei denen war ich noch nicht. Ist für mich leider z.Zt. auch eine Frage der knappen Finanzen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Anstreicher                  <-> Kunstmaler
> Musikant                         <-> Musiker
> Hausmannsküche<->Haute Cuisine
> Nur scheinbar braucht man die Kunst nicht: Was man zum Überleben braucht, macht aber noch nicht unbedingt glücklich!? Es ist doch komplett zweierlei, ob ich NUR satt werden möchte oder ob mir die Sinne nach Genuß stehen
> ...




Moin,

woher willst Du wissen, was ein Tim Mälzer kann?

Soweit ich weiß, kocht er im Fernsehen einfache Gerichte, die an die Hausfrauen bzw. Leute gerichtet sind, die den Luxus geniessen, Mittags/Vormittags Fernsehen gucken zu können.

Unterhaltungsfernsehen eben - zum schnellen Nachkochen.

Eine Sendung mit zu viel ChiChi würde da an der Zielgruppe vorbeirauschen.

Auch von Prominenten hört man doch immer wieder, dass sie sich auf die einfache Herstellung mit besten Zutaten besinnen.

Wenn das Grundprodukt stimmt , stimmt auch das Gericht, wenn man es nicht versaubeutelt.

Dafür braucht man keinen Kochchirurgen, der das Gekröse mit der Pinzette zusammensetzt.

Auch werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen - wer kommt denn als Hobby-Genießer und Arbeitstätiger an handgeangelten Loup de mer oder Steinbutt ?

Kaum einer.

Zu aufwändig, zu teuer.

Wenn ein Profikoch einkauft, zahlt er den weit günstigeren Einkaufspreis für beste Ware.

Wenn die Hausfrau bspw. im Kauf..f einkauft, wundert sie sich mitunter, warum die Markrelen-Augen so schön gelb-rot leuchten.

Allein beim einkauf liegen Welten zwischen.

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es gut ankommt, wenn man den Gast am Tisch belehrt, wie toll man für ihn gekocht habe und ihn als cretin belehrt, wenn es ihm nicht wirklich schmeckt.

Also der Koch ist für mich in erster Linie Dienstleister und hat sich am Gast zu orientieren- nicht umgekehrt. 

R.S.


----------



## Andal (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

In Italien heißt es, es sei besser, die Gäste warten auf die Pasta, als die Pasta auf die Gäste.



> wer kommt denn als Hobby-Genießer und Arbeitstätiger an handgeangelten Loup de mer oder Steinbutt ?



Angler!?


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ach so das hätte mich interessiert, da es mein Ausbilder war


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> woher willst Du wissen, was ein Tim Mälzer kann?
> 
> ...




Bisschen Sachverstand reicht schon um zu sehen dass der mälzer kulinarisch keine spitze ist. Der ist ein guter Entertainer und ein charismatischer Typ. Deswegen die Fernsehkarriere.  Er hat auch nie in Häusern gearbeitet die Gourmetmäßig ne Relevanz haben. 

Die Frage ist eher woher DU wissen willst für wieviel Köche ihre Ware einkaufen. Der Unterschied im Preis ist deutlich geringer als du hier glauben machst. Macht im Kilo 2-3 Euro maximal. Wenn man als Hobbygourmet gute ware kaufen will kann man das. Man muss sich nur anstrengen. Gilt für Profis genauso. 90% der zwei und dreisterner bekommen ihre ware von den gleichen vier bis fünf Lieferanten. 

Woher du wissen willst ob man "nen kochchirurgen mit Pinzette" braucht ist auch mal interessant zu wissen. Hast du da irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Wenn ja wo? 

Es gibt in Deutschland zehn dreisterner, wenn das alles so einfach wär, würd das anders aussehen. Gilt für einfache besternte Häuser genauso, das ist krasser aufwand und viel Arbeit bis man dahinkommt. Die Läden die sich gemeinhin "Gourmetrestaurant" nennen sind davon in der Regel weit entfernt. 


Der Vergleich mit den tv Köchen ist ebenso Blödsinn. Je mehr man im tv ist desto weniger ist man am Herd. Das können sich die wenigstens top Köche erlauben, entsprechend gibts dort Resterampe. 
In anderen Länder läuft das anders in den Niederlanden, Belgien und Großbritannien sind top Köche im tv. Die sind beliebt und kompetent, dass man dort nicht auf dem Level kocht ist was anderes, aber Akzeptanz beim Publikum ist absolut gegeben. Die können sich die tv Auftritte aber auch nur erlauben weil ihr Team so stark ist und dort ohne ihre Anwesenheit das Niveau gehalten wird. 
Der einzige der hier Tag ein Tag aus Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht bist du mit deiner Polemik.


----------



## Spiderpike (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Nö das nicht aber die lokale helfen beim nachvollziehen.
> Schuhbeck ist der letzte Laden. Hab mich dazu schon einige Male hier geäußert. Im tantris nicht Sattwerden ist aber seltsam. Find die Portionen durchschnittlich, aber meist ist man da ja einige Gänge.
> Vom Pinguingehabe kann ich deine Erfahrungen dort aber absolut nachvollziehen.
> Wohnst du noch an der ahr? Warst du da mal bei den lokalen Adressen wie steinheuer und Halbedel?


 

War nen Jahr beim Schuhbeck in den Südtiroler Stub´n und kann die Kritik an Schuhbeck nur nachvollziehen^^
Wie er damals ins Aubergine zum Witzigmann reingerutscht ist.........weis ich auch. Es lag bei Schuhbeck jedenfalls nicht an seiner "Kochkunst"....hehe
Hans Haas ist ein klasse Typ....bei ihm war ich von 2001-2003.....er ist ein ganz ruhiges Wesen und ist Fachlich Top
Aber der für mich beste Koch ist nach wie vor Heinz Winkler. Er hat damals mit Witzigmann die Nouvelle Cuisine nach Deutschland gebracht. Die beiden haben Paul Bocuse  ins Auto gepackt und haben in D aufgekocht. Sogar die Zutaten wie Karotten und Petersilie hat Pocuse mitgenommen weil er Angst hatte das es das bei uns nicht gibt....:q
Winkler ist auch einer der ganz wenigen Köche die Rechnen können......keine Geldgeber haben und der einzige der mit dem Tantris profit gemacht hat^^

Naja....bin froh das ich nach 15 Jahren Kocherei was neues aufgebaut hab......16 Stunden Tage bei 6-7 Tage Wochen....da währe ne Famile, Angeln etc. nicht möglich gewesen. War ne tolle Erfahrung und ich bin noch mal einigermassen unbeschadet rausgekommen:vik:


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> *Bisschen Sachverstand reicht schon um zu sehen dass der mälzer kulinarisch keine spitze ist. Der ist ein guter Entertainer und ein charismatischer Typ. Deswegen die Fernsehkarriere.  Er hat auch nie in Häusern gearbeitet die Gourmetmäßig ne Relevanz haben. *
> 
> Mälzer kocht nicht für Gourmets sondern für Menschen, die was Leckeres essen möchten bzw. selber kochen möchten und Basics mitnehmen.
> Ist er deshalb ein schlechter Koch?
> ...




Dann wären wir schon zu Zweit, s.o. #h

R.S.


----------



## Andal (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ein Koch ist dann ein guter Koch, wenn es seinen Gästen schmeckt und wenn das was tut auch noch einen wirtschaftlichen Erfolg zeitigt. Ob er das via enormem Wareneinsatz und viel Brimborium hinkriegt, oder es einfach aus seinem handwerklichen Geschick und soliden Produkten bewerkstelligt, ist völlig einerlei. Auch in einem Imbiss kann ein guter Koch stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Es ist wie beim Angeln:
Gott sei Dank gibts für (fast) jeden "sein Ding".....

Und wie beim Angeln wäre es besser, sich nicht drüber zu zoffen, sondern dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass diese Vielfalt erhalten und jeder nach seiner Facon selig werden kann..

Ich habs ja selber hinter mir:
Ich weiss daher (gute) Sterneküche genauso zu schätzen wie regionale Küche oder Körriewurscht - jeweils, wenn mir danach ist.


----------



## Andal (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Eben. Die Welt des Automobils besteht ja auch nicht nur aus der Formel 1.


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> woher willst Du wissen, was ein Tim Mälzer kann?
> Mach Dir doch bitte die Mühe, meinen Beitrag richtig zu lesen! Ich schrieb ganz gut erkennbar, dass ich ihm zutraue heimlich etwas zu können - seine Optik törnt mich einfach nicht an und bei mir isst zunächst mal das Auge, dann die Nase , dann die Zunge und erst am Schluss der Bauch...
> ...


 
Noch Fragen? Ach ja- um´s vorweg zu nehmen: Ich hab das ganze letzte Wochenende gearbeitet (bin Dienstleister) und habe deshalb heute meinen freien Tag


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Da ich hier gleich auf 'ne Pizza vom Laden um die Ecke angewiesen bin-gutes Essen heißt für mich in erster Linie, erstklassige Zutaten zu bekommen und sie danach in der Küche nicht zu versauen!

Auf optisch kleinkarierte und aromatisch völlig überfrachtete Floristengebilde an einem Porzellanbett oder auf 'ner Kachel kann ich verzichten, drei Aromen reichen völlig wenn es gut ist, daß das nur bedingt funktioniert, wenn man mit Sterneküche Geld verdienen muß, ist auch klar, wobei, welcher Drei-Sterne-Koch verdient schon wirklich Geld mit seiner Küche, wohl die Wenigsten.


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist wie beim Angeln:
> Gott sei Dank gibts für (fast) jeden "sein Ding".....
> Und wie beim Angeln wäre es besser, sich nicht drüber zu zoffen, sondern dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass diese Vielfalt erhalten und jeder nach seiner Facon selig werden kann..
> Ich habs ja selber hinter mir:
> Ich weiss daher (gute) Sterneküche genauso zu schätzen wie regionale Küche oder Körriewurscht - jeweils, wenn mir danach ist.



|good:|good:
"dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass diese Vielfalt erhalten und jeder nach seiner Facon selig werden kann.." Genau das isses!!!


----------



## H.Senge (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Komische Richtung die dieser Thread einschlägt!


Egal ob Dorfkrug oder 3-Sterne-Restaurant, die Aufgabe des Teams ist es immer, den Gast, mit welcher Motivation auch immer er in den Laden kommt, mit einem Lächeln und dem Gefühl eines stimmigen P/L-Verhältnisses wieder zu entlassen, ohne dabei seiner eigenen Linie untreu zu werden.

Ich glaube andal hätte in jedem dieser Läden so viel Sauce Supplement bekommen wie er will, er hätte nur fragen müssen.




Du bist als Kellner ein reiner Verkäufer, der sein Produkt passend platzieren muss. Der gast ist erstmal ein Portemonaie mit zwei Beinen, dem du so viel (Trink)-Geld wie möglich entnehmen möchtest, ohne dass es negativ auffällt, sondern dir im besten Falle noch als aufmerksam angerechnet wird. 

Wenn das in dem Fall heißt, den Teller zu befeuchten, dann sei es so.
Dies geschieht natürlich ohne Aufpreis. 

Es ist die 2. Flasche Wasser, der Espresso und der Degistif, womit in diesen Restaurants geld verdient wird.


Nicht mit dem 1978er Mouton Rothschild.

Der offene Riesling bringt dem Kellner, dem Gast und dem Restaurantbesitzer weit mehr.



Deshalb ist es immer eine Frage, wie man in solche Läden geht.

Ich für meinen Teil ziehe mich zum Beispiel nie anders an, als es mir gefällt.
Ich zieh doch kein Jackett oder gar einen anzug an, nur weil ich essen gehe.


Dafür werde ich öfters von den Gästen abgewertet, niemals bisher jedoch vom Personal, die fanden das immer eher cool.


Ich duze den Commis, ich probiere die Sauce auf dem Teller mit dem kleinen Finger, und ich nehme das Amuse Gueule vielleicht erstmal auseinander um mir die Bestandteile einzeln schmecken zu lassen.

so what?


Ich tirnke auch Rotwein zu Fisch und nen Riesling zum Rind, wenn ich Bock drauf habe.


Aber das ist genau das, worauf auch Spitzenrestaurants gerade aus sind. 
Come as you are, hab Spaß am Essen und genieß unsere Gastlichkeit!

So habe ich es immer gewollt und bisher auch IMMER bekommen!


Als Referenzen für den Beitrag gelten alle Hamburger 1- und 2-Sterneläden, das "Fischer´s Fritz" unter Christian Lohse, sowie Die Läden von Mälzer, Poletto, Hennssler, Rach und co. in Hamburg.



Gruß
Heino


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> |good:|good:
> "dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass diese Vielfalt erhalten und jeder nach seiner Facon selig werden kann.." Genau das isses!!!


Danke..
|rotwerden


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

@Heino,
|kopfkrat wieso komische Richtung?
:m heißt doch "kulinarischer Laber"...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

@Heino

Dein Beitrag spricht mir aus der Seele.
Besonders das mit der Kleidung und dem Rotwein zum Fisch. 
Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben. "Geschmäcker sind Gott sei dank verschieden"


----------



## H.Senge (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Naja ich dachte es geht eher um so nen

"Hey ich trink gern Bruichladdich sherry Classic, leider gibt es diesen Whisky nicht mehr, welchen mögt ihr gern" - Thread, und nicht um einen " ist die Spitzengastronomie wirklich spitze?"-Thread.


Was man diesen Läden alerdings ( um beim Thema zu bleiben)   auf keinen Fall vorwerfen darf, ist Geldgier, oder dass sie dir das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.  Die wenigsten dieser Läden können vom reinen Gästeumsatz überleben.

Deshalb die Werbung im Fernsehen und für Knorr-Produkte in der Essen&trinken.  Deshalb schuhbeck´s Brühwürfel.  Wirtschaftlich sind Läden wie die Bullerei von Mälzer, die am Abend 300 Gäste mit nem Pro Kopf Verzehr von 80€ nach Hause schicken.


----------



## Spiderpike (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Naja....hatte Zacherl, Sonnenwald usw. (junge Wilde) aber auch Mälzer als Kollegen auf dem Olympiaturm in München. Hab ganz vergessen das ich die mal neben mir hatte...lol
Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nur grosse Klappe und wenig hilfe

Gut war da keiner;+


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



H.Senge schrieb:


> Komische Richtung die dieser Thread einschlägt!
> 
> 
> Egal ob Dorfkrug oder 3-Sterne-Restaurant, die Aufgabe des Teams ist es immer, den Gast, mit welcher Motivation auch immer er in den Laden kommt, mit einem Lächeln und dem Gefühl eines stimmigen P/L-Verhältnisses wieder zu entlassen, ohne dabei seiner eigenen Linie untreu zu werden.
> ...




Super Beitrag. Besonders das zu den Pinguinen ist treffend. Ein guter Kellner hätte Andal den Wunsch aber schon abgelesen bevor er ihn selbst formuliert. 

Lohse ist vom Ambiente und Publikum wirklich etwas steif, das Team aber klasse und die Küche auch klassische Perfektion. 








Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist wie beim Angeln:
> Gott sei Dank gibts für (fast) jeden "sein Ding".....
> 
> 
> ...




Ja das ist genau das Ding. Ich tolerier auf jeden Fall einfache kost und Lobe auch regelmäßig die Kreationen hier. Leider muss die Rheinlady hier immer irgendwelche an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Kommentare zur spitzengastronomie ablassen -.-

Und seit wann schließen sich Sternegastronomie und regionalküche aus? Das Gegenteil ist heute der Fall. Größtes und extremstes  Beispiel das Noma.  Aber auch wir haben den Fisch zu 95% aus zeeland lokal bekommen. 



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Dann wären wir schon zu Zweit, s.o. #h
> 
> R.S.




Im Gegensatz zu dir saug ich mir nicht irgendwelche ******** aus den Fingern und Versuch zwanghaft nen Kommentar zu nem Thema abzulassen was ich offensichtlich nicht verstehe. 

Stimm mälzer kocht nicht für Gourmets aber für solche die sich für welche halten. 
Und wieso macht der jetzt Madame x mit nem etablierten Sterneküchenchef zu Sternepreisen? Stimmt weil er gerne gut bürgerlich mag. Eigene Aussage von ihm über den Küchenchef "ich lass den machen, der kann das eh besser als ich".  Aber gut du weißt es ja eh besser  

Ist ja interessant dass du das mit den Preisen so gut weißt. Ich hab den konkreten Vergleich. Zum Teil kauf ich privat günstiger ein als wir es damals in Düsseldorf getan haben zB. Steinbutt 4/5er für 24-26 im Kilo, ich hab die zeitgleich für 22 bekommen. Privat und im Geschäft wohlgemerkt. 
Seezunge und Makrele das gleiche Spiel. In Düsseldorf Haben wir mehr über den Großhandel bezahlt als ich für meine köfis.  Lieferkosten und Mindestabnahme  etc hast du wohl auch nicht berücksichtigt. 
Zu dem Thema erzählst du einfach Blödsinn.  Ob das jetzt Unwissenheit oder vorsätzlicher Lüge geschuldet ist weiß ich nicht, aber offensichtlich ist es dennoch. 

Wenn du so genau weißt das man keine Pinzetten etc brauchst wirst du reichlich Erfahrung mit ebensolchen Köchen gemacht haben, nehm ich mal an? Daher die Frage auf wen du dich konkret beziehst, oder wieder dummes Geschwafel?

Ob man in nen dreisterner geht ist keine Frage das Geldes, sondern ob man es dafür übrig hat. Ich bin in der Lehrzeit regelmäßig besternt essen gewesen unter anderen auch bei vier dreisternern hat mich jedesmal nen Haufen Geld gekostet, aber mir war es das wert. Im Schnitt ist man da ab 300 pro Person dabei, wenn ich mir das mit nem koch Azubi Gehalt ersparen konnte wird das für andere auch machbar sein. Man muss es eben nur wollen. Aber auch dort nur dumme Polemik 

Ob du mein essen schön findest oder nicht ist mir wumpe. Für die Leute die ich koche ist es genau das richtige. Denen gefällt es und denen schmeckt es. Die Dekosachen haben meist auch eigene Aromen zB. Curlies aus zwiebellauch. Das gibt ne punktuelle Schärfe und ne spitze im Geschmack. Das verkennst du aber und meinst stattdessen unqualifizierte Kommentare ablassen zu müssen.  Ich schreib bei deinem gerödel doch auch nicht dazu, dass ich schöner kacke als du anrichtest?





Andal schrieb:


> Eben. Die Welt des Automobils besteht ja auch nicht nur aus der Formel 1.




Absolut wahr, aber Michael Schumacher muss sich ja auch nicht von nem Mantafahrer irgendwelche ******** anhören.  


Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Auf optisch kleinkarierte und aromatisch völlig überfrachtete Floristengebilde an einem Porzellanbett oder auf 'ner Kachel kann ich verzichten, drei Aromen reichen völlig wenn es gut ist, daß das nur bedingt funktioniert, wenn man mit Sterneküche Geld verdienen muß, ist auch klar, wobei, welcher Drei-Sterne-Koch verdient schon wirklich Geld mit seiner Küche, wohl die Wenigsten.




Ist halt ne Frage des Stils und des Geschmacks. Mein Ausbilder hatte extrem minimalistische Teller und Aromen. Dennoch absolute Harmonie und jeden Tag volle Hütte. Dennoch ist das im Vergleich zu Küchen die ich später durchlaufen hab geschmacklich auch einfach weniger aufregend. 

Ich glaub die dreisterner verdienen alle ganz gut. In Deutschland steht hinter allen eine Hotelgruppe oder ein Sponsor und die zahlen denen ein fürstliches Gehalt im sechsstelligen Bereich. Je nachdem wer dahinter steht gibts halt noch ne s klasse oder nen audi S5 als firmenwagen dazu. Find ich schon ok  

Wenn ich dann Sergio dagegen seh, der selbstständig ist, dann gehts dem auch ganz gut. Gut genug um 4-6 Millionen in den neuen Laden zu investieren 

Die ein und zweisterner haben es deutlich schwieriger. Haben fast den gleichen wareneinsatz und ebenfalls extreme Personalkosten, aber machen halt nur nen Hauch des Umsatzes.  Wir hatten bei Sergio immer volle Hütte und auf 9 Monate im Voraus ausgebucht  dh. 40 mittags 40 abends. Es gab ein Menü a 240 Euro und ne Weinbegleitung zum gleichen Preis. Das haben auch ca 80% der Leute genommen, der Rest hat halt Mouton, Petrus etc zu x-tausend die Flasche getrunken.


----------



## H.Senge (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ich weiß nicht wie oft ihr schon beim Mälzer in der Bullerei wart, aber das was ihr da bekommt ist IMMEr innovativ, zu ienem guten Preis-Leistungs-Niveau. Da wird niemand arm, der nicht arm werden will, die Karte ist klein übersichtlich und jeder findet was. Und nebenbei macht er noch unglaublich starke Konzerte in seinem Laden ( unabhängig vom eigenen Musikgeschmack auf jeden Fall ein Knaller) so dass da Udo Lindenberg plötzlich spielt, oder Max Herre, Samy Deluxe, Das Bo, uvm. 

Man kann über ihn denken was man will wenn man ihn im fernsehen sieht, aber die Bullerei ist einer der cooleren Läden, die Hamburg zu bieten hat.


Wenn man das Produkt das er anbietet verstanden hat. 
Klar sind es junge Tätowierte gepiercte Mädels die da arbeiten und alle sind ein bisschen gaga und natürlich is der tisch zeitlich begrenzt und du darfst halt nicht um 18:30 reservieren sondern nur zur vollen Stunde. Na klar wollen die da Geld verdienen.  


Bin trotzdem jedes mal wenn ich da bin positiv beeindruckt.
Kenne aber auch über 50% der Mitarbeiter da persönlich, durch meinen Job.


----------



## Andal (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Was die Pinzette angeht. So ein Teil, 40 cm lang, benütze ich bald ausschließlich in meiner Küche zu Hause. Praktischer geht es nicht und selbst ein provanes Schweinesteak aus der Pfanne wird saftiger bleiben, wenn man nicht mit der Fleischgabel darin herumstochert und man es behutsam behandelt.

Da werde ich ja schon in der Metzgerei grantig, wenn "die grobe Fette" mit der Gabel ins Fleisch sticht!

Aber selbst die hier vielgescholtenen TV-Köche, wie Weißnase Schubeck, der Laber, Mälzer, oder der für mich unerträgliche Hennssler können schmackhaft kochen. Sie wären sonst nicht da wo sie sind. Alle anderen können das sowieso. Aber sie verkaufen alle mehr als nur lecker Futter. Bei denen gehts auch, mal weniger und mal beinahe ausschließlich, um das "wir essen bei" und um eine entsprechende Inszenierung eines solchen Essens, ums Ambiente. Genau das ist es, was man mögen muss. Mag mans, ist man in Deutschland nicht wirklich schlecht versorgt.

Mir persönlich ist das halt ein bisserl zu viel, bis hin zu unangenehm. Da fühle ich mich dann trotz feinster Köstlichkeiten nicht wirklich wohl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Kulinarisch wie beim Angeln
Es sollte kein "entweder- oder", sondern nur das "sowohl als auch" geben..


----------



## Andal (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Viel interessanter als die sattsam bekannten und bereits situierten Köche wären doch die noch ungeschliffenen Edelsteine, oder die, die sich nicht schleifen lassen wollen!


----------



## Franky (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

... oder die, die sich aus der "Schleiferei" zurückgezogen haben...
Mit eines der besten Restaurant, die ich besuchen durfte, ist da z. B. die "Adlerwirtschaft" in Eltville.
Das Essen dort hat wirklich Charakter und schmeckt saugut! Ja, es kostet vielleicht mehr als in manch anderer Schnitzelbude, aber dafür bekommt man Kreationen vorgesetzt, die alles andere als alltäglich sind. Es hat aber vor allem eines nicht (mehr): irgendwelches Sternenzeugs...


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Naja wenn ich kein Sternezeug will geh ich halt zu nem gut bürgerlichen Laden. Problem bei denen ist leider häufig mangelnde Kompetenz, bei uns im Norden zumindest. Ich weiß im Süden sieht das anders aus, aber da haben die meisten Küchenchefs auch ne Zeit im Sternepuff hinter sich.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Und seit wann schließen sich Sternegastronomie und regionalküche aus? Das Gegenteil ist heute der Fall. Größtes und extremstes  Beispiel das Noma.  Aber auch wir haben den Fisch zu 95% aus zeeland lokal bekommen.
> 
> Das ist auch genau die Richtung, in die die Reise gehen sollte, sei es ökologischen, ernährungsphysiologischen oder einfach nur einem philosophischen Standpunkt geschuldet.
> 
> ...



Ja, solange da 'ne Gruppe dahinter steht, aber versuch mal, mit deinem eigenen Sterneladen quasi autark nur mit deiner Küche Geld zu machen. Wirklich was hängen bleibt doch meist nur, indem man seinen Namen auf mannigfaltige Art und Weise vermarkten kann.


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

"Deshalb ist es immer eine Frage, wie man in solche Läden geht.
Ich für meinen Teil ziehe mich zum Beispiel nie anders an, als es mir gefällt.
Ich zieh doch kein Jackett oder gar einen anzug an, nur weil ich essen gehe.
Dafür werde ich öfters von den Gästen abgewertet, niemals bisher jedoch vom Personal, die fanden das immer eher cool."(Zit.H.Senge)

#6so do I! Meine letzte Krawatte trug ich vor 43 Jahren zur Hochzeit meiner Schwester. Inzwischen war ich in einigen besseren Läden, auch mal auf ner völlig dekadenten Kreuzfahrt, in der Oper, im Theater etc., etc. Den einen oder anderen Hinweis habe ich mir angehört- von meiner Linie wich ich trotzdem nie ab. Und wie Du schreibst: Es sind höchstens die anderen Gäste, die die Nase rümpfen! Solange man frisch gewaschen ist und nicht strotzt vor Dreck, kommt man mit höflichem Benehmen sogar ungestreift zum Captain´s diner ...


----------



## Surf (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

@nordbeck
Danke für die Tips, sind notiert


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich kein Sternezeug will geh ich halt zu nem gut bürgerlichen Laden. Problem bei denen ist leider häufig mangelnde Kompetenz, bei uns im Norden zumindest. Ich weiß im Süden sieht das anders aus, aber da haben die meisten Küchenchefs auch ne Zeit im Sternepuff hinter sich.


Tim -> komm zu uns! Da isses schön und solche wie Dich können wir gebrauchen- Du mußt ja nicht gleich hinter Freudenstadt arbeiten...
Mir fallen momentan keine Namen ein, aber wir haben hier ein paar ganz gute, die sich in ihrer Kreativität durch Michelin beengt fühlten und deshalb ihre Deko zurück gaben...


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Tim -> komm zu uns! Da isses schön und solche wie Dich können wir gebrauchen- Du mußt ja nicht gleich hinter Freudenstadt arbeiten...
> Mir fallen momentan keine Namen ein, aber wir haben hier ein paar ganz gute, die sich in ihrer Kreativität durch Michelin beengt fühlten und deshalb ihre Deko zurück gaben...




Wär ich sofort dabei. Ich war bestimmt schon vier Jahre nicht mehr bürgerlich essen. Wenn ich essen geh soll es nicht schlechter sein als mein essen zuhause. 
 Jedes mal ärger ich mich über das Geld. Zu zweit ist man trotzdem hundert los und dafür kann ich einiges kochen. Dann spar ich lieber die Kohle und ess besternt


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Zit.:"Wenn ich essen geh soll es nicht schlechter sein als mein essen zuhause."
#d so geht´s ja sogar mir-und ich bin nur Hobby-Köchlein- wie soll das bei einem wie Dir gehen?...
wenn ich mit Fam. futtern geh sind ruckzuck 150 Ocken im Kamin und jedesmal wunder ich mich über die Dreistigkeit wie sie mir abgenommen wurden (in dem Wissen, dass ich das in mindestens gleicher Quali hingekriegt hätte) Einzige Ausnahme bei der einfachen Küche ist hier ein Chinese, von dem ich weiß wo er einkauft und bei dem´s schmeckt!
Ich meinte aber nicht die "gut-bürgerlichen" (allein schon das Wort macht mir Brechreiz...)als ich Dich nach Ba-Wü einlud -> wir haben hier gute der anderen Liga die besser zu Dir passen würden!


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Hehe, auf dem Level hab ich schon ein paar Adressen im Ländle besucht  
vor Jahren wäre ich fast bei amador in Mannheim gelandet, aber dann bin ich nach Holland


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> vor Jahren wäre ich fast bei amador in Mannheim gelandet, aber dann bin ich nach Holland




Hatte der nicht Insolvenz angemeldet ?
Da war glaube ich irgendwas.


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ja der war vorher in langen bei Frankfurt und hatte dort nen Dreisterner, dann ein zweitlokal in Mannheim und noch einen in Dubai glaub ich. War scheinbar zu viel. Jedenfalls ist er dann mit dem dreisterner nach Mannheim umgezogen und lockt da weiterhin erfolgreich


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Juli 2014)

Aha wusste ich doch, dass da was war
war vor etlichen Jahren mal im Tasca in Wiesbaden, bestimmt schon sieben, acht Jahre her. War glaube ich auch eine zweigstelle von ihm.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Dachte eigentlich Mannheim wäre geschlossen, gut das du da so bescheid weißt muss ich gleich ma googeln.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Amador ist übrigens auch einer derjenigen, der behauptet, mit dem Kochen kein Geld zu verdienen...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Juli 2014)

Das erklärt dann ja einiges


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Dachte eigentlich Mannheim wäre geschlossen, gut das du da so bescheid weißt muss ich gleich ma googeln.




In Mannheim ist nur der Name verändert worden. Sprich das amesa wurde geschlossen und das amador in Mannheim eröffnet. Vielleicht daher die Verwirrung? 

Bei amador kann ich mir das auch vorstellen. Ist ein krasser Typ der sich selbst auch nicht schont.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Juli 2014)

Habe eben gelesen das die Insolvenz ende 2012 eingereicht wurde. Der Umzug war aber schon 2011. Ist ja aber wurscht. Dachte einfach das er nach der Insolvenz dicht gemacht hat. Sowie du ja schreibst hat er noch auf und die Internetpräsenz sagt das gleiche.


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ich glaub er hat nur für seine amador ag Insolvenz beantragt. Außerdem ist Insolvenz ja nicht gleichbedeutend mit Schließung. Ich meine er konnte mit dem insolvenzverwalter ein Restaurant weiter betreiben und hat deswegen seine Holding verschlankt.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Juli 2014)

nordbeck schrieb:


> Ich glaub er hat nur für seine amador ag Insolvenz beantragt. Außerdem ist Insolvenz ja nicht gleichbedeutend mit Schließung. Ich meine er konnte mit dem insolvenzverwalter ein Restaurant weiter betreiben und hat deswegen seine Holding verschlankt.




Jupp genauso war/ist es.

Hab mich grad mal belesen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Noch Fragen? Ach ja- um´s vorweg zu nehmen: Ich hab das ganze letzte Wochenende gearbeitet (bin Dienstleister) und habe deshalb heute meinen freien Tag



Moin,

Du interpretierst in meine Zeilen zu viel falsches.

Jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen.

Die Einen lassen sich den wild geangelten Steinbutt einfliegen,

die Anderen schlürfen Maisbrei aus der Dose.

Das könnte man in einer Überflußgesellschaft "wer hat, der hat" nennen - oder dekadent.

Aber wenn gute Preise für gute Qualität gezahlt werden, ist das eben so.

Nur solide Handwerker abzuwerten, weil sie bspw. fernsehtauglich einfach kochen - dass passt mir idR. nicht so.

Im Gesamtbild des Kochens und Essens, also auch das Kochen der Privathaushalte, nimmt die Sterneküche eine Nische ein, die vglw. unbedeutend ist.

(Wenige) Fans hat sie trotzdem.

Wer also an der Basis dem trotteligen Büromenschen die Freude am einfachen , gesunden Kochen bereitet,

ist doch kein schlechter Koch - oder ?

R.S.


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wer also an der Basis dem trotteligen Büromenschen die Freude am einfachen , gesunden Kochen bereitet, ist doch kein schlechter Koch - oder ?



#6

Und um wieder das Auto zu zitieren. Ein Formel 1 Pilot muss auch nicht im täglichen Berufsverkehr ein guter und besonnener Fahrer sein, oder!?


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Du interpretierst in meine Zeilen zu viel falsches.
> 
> ...




Wer bist du um zu bewerten ob mälzer ein solider Handwerker ist.  Grade das ist er meiner Meinung nach nicht.  Der ist sau langsam, schneidet beschissen und aast total mit dem Produkt. Der schnibbelt ein Stück raus und der Rest verschwindet. Alles beruhend auf dem was man im tv sieht. 
Respekt vor dem Produkt ist das wichtigste und grade das haben die von dir verteufelten  Chirurgen am meisten. 

Wer dem Bürotrottel Freude vermittelt muss nicht zwangsweise ein guter koch sein, sondern vor allem ein sympathischer Entertainer. 

Sterneküche unbedeutend? Was Meinste woher alle Grundrezepte und Technik kommen? 99% der Hausmannsküche beruht auf klassischer französischer Küche insbesondere escoffier.  Damals gab es keinen Guide Rouge, aber er war der erste Starkoch und in der heutigen Zeit eben ein typischer dreisternekoch. 

Ich frag dich nochmal auf welchen Erfahrungen du dir anmaßt über spitzengastronomie zu urteilen und polemisieren, wie du es Tag ein Tag aus machst.  Nur weil du etwas nicht verstehst, ist es noch lange kein Müll. 

Und dekadent? Ein großer Teil der Gäste in top Läden sind selbst aus der Gastronomie. Die verdienen sicherlich schlechter als der durchschnittliche büromensch. Dennoch sparen sie darauf um sich das mal leisten zu können. Ist das dekadent? Ich glaube nicht.

Und wenige Fans? So unbedeutend kann es nicht sein, warum müssen in allen Sendungen wie Lanz, küchenschlacht, kocharena usw die Köche als "sterneköche" angekündigt werden obwohl da Graupen wie Sarah Wiener dabei sind? Warum muss der mälzer jetzt über Umwege doch Richtung Sterneküche gehen? Warum gibt es so viele Dokumentationen die genau das Thema haben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



> auf klassischer französischer Küche insbesondere escoffier


Stimmt, er hatte die als erster die ganzen Rezepte und Garnituren der damaligen groß- und gutbürgerlichen Küche gesammelt und Wert drauf gelegt, dass die von allen auch genauso gekocht wurden....´


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Eben und das war damals die spitzengastronomie.  Das einfach Volk hatte wenns hoch kam Brei mit Brot oder kohlsuppe. Wenn man sich seine Vita anguckt ist das auch typisch für heutige Spitzenköche. 

Sogar so banale Dinge wie Pfirsich Melba oder Kroketten gehen auf ihn zurück. Das sind nun wirklich einfachste Dinge die auf jeder Gaststättenkarte zu finden sind.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Leider muss die *Rheinlady hier immer irgendwelche an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Kommentare* zur spitzengastronomie ablassen -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Moin,

sag´ mal , habe ich irgendwie Deine Gefühle verletzt ?#t

Täte mir sehr leid - allerdings solltest Du Dich schon benehmen, wenn Du mir derlei Aufmerksamkeit schenkst #h

Und wenn Dein Ton wieder freundlicher und gelassener wird, dann würde ich sogar wieder mit Dir diskutieren, mein lieber Schaum-Aufschläger |supergri

Ich hatte schon Kontakt zur sterneküche, da warst du geschätzte minus 3 Jahre alt.

Also - ruuhig bleiben und schön gesittet #h

R.S.


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ähäm... könntet ihr vielleicht mal wieder von der Palme klettern!?

Wer muss man denn nun sein. dass man bewerten darf und kann, was einen ordentlichen, oder gar guten Koch ausmacht, welche Kriterien liegen denn da zu Grunde?

Bis jetzt dachte ich in meiner grenzenlosen Naivität ja, es sei der Gast, dem es schmeckt und der gerne wiederkommt, weil es auch sein Geld wert ist, bei genau diesem Koch zu speisen.


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

Andal schrieb:


> Wer muss man denn nun sein. dass man bewerten darf und kann, was einen ordentlichen, oder gar guten Koch ausmacht, welche Kriterien liegen denn da zu Grunde?
> 
> 
> 
> Bis jetzt dachte ich in meiner grenzenlosen Naivität ja, es sei der Gast, dem es schmeckt und der gerne wiederkommt, weil es auch sein Geld wert ist, bei genau diesem Koch zu speisen.




Ein guter koch ist in erster Linie ein guter Handwerker der schnell und sauber arbeitet, die Techniken beherrscht, beste Produkte verwendet (egal ob Erbsen oder Hummer) und diese mit Respekt behandelt und verarbeitet. 

Ob es schmeckt ist dann die Frage nach der Korrelation von Geschmack des Koches mit dem Geschmack des Gastes. Ich hab auch gelegentlich Gerichte in toprestaurants die mir einfach nicht schmecken. Wenn diese aber handwerklich sauber gearbeitet sind und die qualität stimmt, dann hab ich halt mal Pech gehabt. Fühle mich dennoch aber nicht betrogen oder über den Tisch gezogen.  Das ist dann zwar schade, aber macht mich nicht wütend. Wenn es aber nicht schmeckt weil handwerklich was nicht passt oder das Ausgangsprodukt schlecht ist, dann fühl ich mich verarscht und bin unzufrieden mit dem Abend. 

Der gast ist nur bedingt ein Gradmesser. Da spielen Atmosphäre, Freundlichkeit des Personals, Lage oder Ansehen eines Ladens oft ne deutlich größere Rolle als das essen an sich. 
Wie oft ich schon für irgendwelche reichen Russen Steak mit pommes und Bernaise machen musste. Ist zwar lecker, hat aber nichts mit Sternegastronomie zu tun. Der gast kam nur weil es das beste Haus im Ort war und nicht weil ihn die Küche besonders interessierte. Gleiches Spiel bei der Weinauswahl. Einfach die drei teuersten ausgewählt und nicht die die gut gepasst hätten. Finanziell ist das für den Gastronomen natürlich wunderbar, aber als koch ist man dann auch nicht glücklich. 



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sag´ mal , habe ich irgendwie Deine Gefühle verletzt ?#t
> 
> ...




Mir geht dein unfundiertes Gelaber auf die Nerven. Sprich bitte nicht von Niveau und Höflichkeiten wenn du deko als Gekröse bezeichnest. Wie es in den Wald schallt, so schallt es auch hinaus. 

Und ja sicher du hast 31 jahre Erfahrung mit Sternegastronomie, nennst aber auch nach mehrmaliger Nachfrage kein Beispiel. 
Andal hab ich das auch gefragt und seine Antwort hat mir absolut geholfen seinen Standpunkt zu verstehen. Du bist scheinbar nicht Willens oder mächtig. Von daher bin ich wunderbar glücklich mir "Diskussionen" (ich seh nur Behauptungen ohne Argumentation oder Beleg von dir) mit dir in Zukunft sparen zu können. Blödsinn wird aber weiterhin nicht unkommentiert bleiben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> *Ähäm... könntet ihr vielleicht mal wieder von der Palme klettern!?*
> 
> Ich war nie oben - Gelassenheit und Toleranz sind meine Stärken |rolleyes
> 
> ...





Genauso ist es.

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> *Mir geht dein unfundiertes Gelaber auf die Nerven. Sprich bitte nicht von Niveau und Höflichkeiten wenn du deko als Gekröse bezeichnest*.
> 
> Spassbremse ! - so empfindlich?
> Außerdem kam danach "Chichi" :m
> ...




Versteh´ den Blödsinn erstmal.

R.S.

P.S: von mir aus Frieden :l|closed:


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Was mich mal jucken würde, wäre diese Molekularküche zu versuchen, wie sie ja ein paar Spanier auf die Spitze treiben.

Ganz sicher nicht in der Erwartung, in so einem Tempel wirklich zu essen, sondern einfach auszuprobieren, was diese Alchemie so an Geschmäckern und Mundgefühlen hervorbringt.

Wenn es wäre, dann könnte man ja hernach noch einen Schwung Tappas nachschieben, sollte noch Platz im Kessel sein, den es zu füllen gilt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Was mich mal jucken würde, wäre diese Molekularküche zu versuchen, wie sie ja ein paar Spanier auf die Spitze treiben.
> 
> Ganz sicher nicht in der Erwartung, in so einem Tempel wirklich zu essen, sondern einfach auszuprobieren, was diese Alchemie so an Geschmäckern und Mundgefühlen hervorbringt.
> 
> Wenn es wäre, dann könnte man ja hernach noch einen Schwung Tappas nachschieben, sollte noch Platz im Kessel sein, den es zu füllen gilt.




Ernsthaft ? |bigeyes

Sind das nicht die giftgrünen Gläschen mit den wabernden Dämpfen?

Andal, ich hatte Dich für einen Haxen-Liebhaber gahalten, der gerne in Brauhäuser geht 

R.S.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Was mich mal jucken würde, wäre diese Molekularküche zu versuchen, wie sie ja ein paar Spanier auf die Spitze treiben.




Mußt du nicht bis nach Spanien, Juan Amador wurde hier erst erwähnt, der hat sich von Ferran Adria inspirieren lassen und experimentiert auch viel mit "Molekularküche!


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> [/B]
> 
> Versteh´ den Blödsinn erstmal.
> 
> ...




Interessant, dass einem Wortklauber und auf Spitzfindigkeiten bedachten Menschen wie dir nicht auffällt, dass ich fragte ob du lügst oder es nicht besser weißt. Wenn du daraus ne Unterstellung machst spricht das nur für Schwierigkeiten deinerseits beim Leseverstehen.  
Für Frieden müsste man erstmal streiten. Ich kommentier nur dein unsinniges Gefasel. 



Andal schrieb:


> Was mich mal jucken würde, wäre diese Molekularküche zu versuchen, wie sie ja ein paar Spanier auf die Spitze treiben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja das war mal ein Hype bei dem es um Spielerei und mundgefühl geht. Die Effekte und das Erlebnis standen im Vordergrund. Das ist sicherlich mal cool, aber kulinarischen Mehrwert hat es meiner Meinung nach nicht. 
Das wurde von schlechten Köchen kopiert mit widerlichen Ergebnissen. (Damit meine ich nicht amador und Co)
Gewisse Dinge haben sich punktuell durchgesetzt, aber grad der genannte amador kocht auch verhältnismäßig klassisch und akzentuiert mit Adriatechniken, gerade deshalb gilt amador als "besser als das Original". 
Der einzige der nachhaltig auf der Effektspur erfolg hat ist heute Grant achatz vom Alinea bzw next in Chicago. Aber auch er kocht mehr als es Adria je getan hat. 
Die verwendeten Stoffe kommen alle aus der Lebensmittel Industrie zB. Xantan, lecitin, Glycerin oder wurden vorher schon in anderen Küchen Verwender zB. agar agar in Asien.  Wirklich neu war nur die extreme ausreizung des möglichen und die damit einhergehende Kommerzialisierung dieser Stoffe. Adria hat dann auch seine eigene Linie mit eben diesen Dingen rausgebracht (texturas) und vertreibt diese für ne menge Geld. 
Ich will damit keinesfalls sagen, dass Adria kein exzellenter koch ist, aber vieles ist mehr Alchemie als kochen im eigentlichen Sinn. 
Flächendeckend durchgesetzt hat sich jedenfalls dieses Art der Küche nicht, obwohl seine Produkte Einzug in jeder Sterneküche gehalten haben und sie halt punktuell einfließen.


----------



## chester (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Molekularküche ist ein tolles Verkaufsargument, mehr aber auch nicht. Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einer "Molekularküche" und dem Aufschlagen einer Bernaise? Wenn du meinetwegen den berühmten sphärischen Melonenkavier machst oder einen Kuchen backst. Auf molekularer Basis passieren in beiden Prozessen hoch spannende Dinge. Nur Kuchenbacken heißt nich Molekulare Küche, weil es zu old skool ist!

Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Molekularküche neue Dinge wirklich erfindet - es ist mehr die Herangehensweise an das Kochen. Heston Blumenthal beschreibt das in seinem 'Fat-Duck' Cookbook Buch in passenderweise. Es ist einfach die Suche nach neuen Techniken. Das hat nicht zwingend was mit Schäumen etc zu tun. Man kann sich unter diesem Gesichtspunkt auf mit der Zubereitung von Hähnchen etc beschäftigen. Sehr schön in "In search of perfection" zu sehen.


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Blumenthal ist auch wirklich ein großer koch. Vor dem verneige ich mich wirklich. Schade nur die Vergiftungsgeschichte vor ein paar Jahren 

Es unterscheidet nicht nur die herangehensweise, zum Teil auch die Eigenschaften. Bei der von dir genannten Bernaise ist die frische aufgeschlagene um ein vielfaches schöner und schmackhafter. Die Chemievariante dagegen resistent gegen ab********n und haltbar. Was man bevorzugt muss man selbst wissen, aber die molekular Variante ist meiner Meinung nach so toll wie fertig bearnaise aus dem tetrapack und enthält bezeichnenderweise die gleiche ne-Nummern 

Sous vide und Niedertemperatur hat meiner Meinung nach nicht viel mit dem zu tun was man unter molekular versteht. Das kommt aus der Krankenhausküche und ist absolut sinnvoll und berechtigt.


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ernsthaft ? |bigeyes
> 
> Sind das nicht die giftgrünen Gläschen mit den wabernden Dämpfen?
> 
> Andal, ich hatte Dich für einen Haxen-Liebhaber gahalten, der gerne in Brauhäuser geht



Das auch. Mein persönlicher Tipp: Das Bräustüberl der Weißbierbrauerei Karg in Murnau am Staffelsee (nähe Garmisch-Partenkirchen). Aber auch nicht ausschließlich.

Wie ich sagte, zu einem solchen Alchemisten nicht wegen einem Essen im üblichen Sinne, sondern zum probieren. Bei Austern dachte ich auch immer, wie man so einen Rotz nur fressen mag. Bis ich die erste wirklich topfrische irische Auster direkt am Atlantik gegessen, viel mehr mit Wollust verschlungen habe.

Und bei giftgrünen Flaschen sehe ich immer zweimal hin. Es könnte ja was mit Waldmeister drin sein und der weckt wunderschöne Kindheitserinnerungen!


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ja aber der Unterschied zwischen ner Auster und dem brimborium ist halt, dass ne Auster ein ungewöhnliches neues Naturprodukt ist und du das alchemistentum jeden Tag im Supermarkt in Form von Fertiggerichten oder Handcreme kaufen kannst


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Hurra... wir können kochen. Auf die Tüte, fertig, los! :vik:


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ist aber echt genau so. Die Tütenbernaise wird mit xanthan, methyl und lecitin stabil gehalten, die Handcreme mit Glycerin geschmeidig gemacht, das Haargel und Duschgel mit xanthan angedickt. 
Sogar die knallbrause peta Zeta gibts von Adria zu kaufen. Ist das gleiche wie früher das Zeug um Lutscher drin zu dippen  
Wie gesagt kommt alles aus der Industrie, er verpackt es nur anders und medienfreundlicher.


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Trotzdem, wenn man nicht probiert, dann kann man auch schlecht was beurteilen. Da bin ich dann auch relativ schmerzfrei, solange es frei von Anis- und Fenchelaromen ist und nicht zu arg nach Amoniak riecht. Bei fermentierter Forelle hab ich zum Beispiel verweigert. In Sri Lanka habe ich erst gar nicht gefragt, was es ist und mich nur nach Nase und Auge orientiert. Und siehe da, ich lebe noch!


----------



## chester (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Es gibt tatsächlich eine "Molekularküchen-Variante" der Bernaise? Stell ich mir aber auch schwierig vor  - gerade weil du wahrscheinlich verhindern musst, dass sich Fehlaromen durch Oxidation bildet. Da gibts ja dann ne latte von in frage kommenden Stoffen. Und wie hält man die stabil? Xanthan?  Ich stells mir gruselig vor.

[Tante Edith sagt: Ja sieh an, Xanthan. Richtig geraten]

Wobei E-Nummern an sich ja auch nichts schlechtes ist. Viele ganz natürlich vorkommende Stoffe tragen die ja auch. Wenn du Lecithin abseits des Eigelbs in der Bernaise zugibst bist du ja auch bei E-322 und der Essig in der Reduktion wäre E260 usw. Fies wird es eigentlich nur bei den Farbstoffen und den singulären Aromen, das ist halt echt Panscherei.

Was ich bei Blumenthal spannend finde ist sein Werdegang. Das er einfach alles in Frage stellte, einfach aus der Not heraus geboren, dass er nicht wusste welchen Informationen er vertrauen kann. Daraus hat er sich ja wirklich viele Dinge erarbeitet. 
Sein Kochbuch gibt da wirklich viele Ideen und Aufschluss über Prozesse. Und auch wie er sich Fundamentales angeeignet hat. Sei es die brühmten Poren oder Pilze waschen oder halt auch aromatisch-inhaltliche Dinge wie food pairing. Bestes Beispiel ist für mich immer noch Petersilie/Banane. Klingt erstmal ungewohnt und wenn man dann sich beides besorgt und ausprobiert, gibt es eine Erleuchtung. Seltsame Sache.
Das ist halt sonst für den Normalo halt nur wenig zum Nachkochen dabei. Da musste schon Profi sein, oder anderweitig an der Quelle sitzen 

Wobei die Veriftungsgeschichten ja wahrscheinlich doch eher viral waren und nicht zwingend auf die Lebensmittels-Verarbeitung zurück zu führen war.


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

chester schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich eine "Molekularküchen-Variante" der Bernaise? Stell ich mir aber auch schwierig vor  - gerade weil du wahrscheinlich verhindern musst, dass sich Fehlaromen durch Oxidation bildet. Da gibts ja dann ne latte von in frage kommenden Stoffen. Und wie hält man die stabil? Xanthan?  Ich stells mir gruselig vor.
> 
> [Tante Edith sagt: Ja sieh an, Xanthan. Richtig geraten]
> 
> ...




Ja xanthan hält es stabil und mit sucro und glice kriegt man die emulsion glatt. 15 min thermomix und man hat ne "wunderbare" fertig bearnaise. Ist halt das gleiche wie aus der Packung  gegen Oxidation hat man Citras und die gute alte Knödelhilfe. Widerlich einfach  
Klar sind nicht alle e's schlecht, aber auf nen Großteil wie methyl etc verzichte ich dann doch gerne, besonders im dreisterner 

Ich hab gehört die Vergiftung lag an noroviren die in langustinen im sous vide Becken den idealen brüteplatz hatten. Dass die Viren überhaupt drin waren find ich schon bedenklich. Das ist denk ich nur auf personalhygiene zurückzuführen bzw. Nicht Hände gewaschen und desinfiziert nach dem Toilettenbesuch :/


Was ich bei heston geil finde ist die thematische Einbindung von Präsentation und Gericht wie zB. Beim Sound of the sea oder dem teatime beim Hutmacher gang. 

Gleichzeitig auch super klassische Gerichte ohne viel Tam Tam wie snail porridge oder auch seine schwarzwälderkirsch Variante.




Andal schrieb:


> Trotzdem, wenn man nicht probiert, dann kann man auch schlecht was beurteilen. Da bin ich dann auch relativ schmerzfrei, solange es frei von Anis- und Fenchelaromen ist und nicht zu arg nach Amoniak riecht. Bei fermentierter Forelle hab ich zum Beispiel verweigert. In Sri Lanka habe ich erst gar nicht gefragt, was es ist und mich nur nach Nase und Auge orientiert. Und siehe da, ich lebe noch!




Absolut lobenswerte Einstellung. Wollte dich nur davor bewahren dein knappes Geld bei sowas zu versenken und dir stattdessen einfach man was geiles mit genug Futter und   Soße satt (Vendome!!!!) empfehlen. 

Adria hat mal gesagt sein 25 gang Menü Würde unter 100 g wiegen. Ob das jetzt cool oder verarsche ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden  
Die "guten" Errungenschaften der molekularküche haben sich jedenfalls in allen anderen Häusern auf dem Niveau auch durchgesetzt und gehalten (Stickstoff zB. ), während die sinnfreien Spielereien gnadenlos aussortiert wurden. 
Naja wie dem auch sei, das El bulli ist längst geschlossen und lebt nur noch als legende und Vorbild in anderen Häusern weiter zB. Alinea in Chicago oder 41* in Barcelona. Letzteres ist ein Adriarestaurant, der ungleiche Bruder "Tickets" wär mir aber hundert mal lieber


----------



## chester (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Citras, methyl, glice? Um Himmels willen, ihr Küchenmviecher habt echt eure eigene Sprache. Selbst Trivialnamen werden bei euch wohl noch weiter eingestampft. Also unter Citras kann ich wohl Citrate erwarten und unter Glice Glycerin, aber Methyl? Das kann ja alles sein? Methylcellulose? 

Ich hab da nen ganz unromantischen Zugang zu solchem Zeug. Es verändert halt die Textur. Das kann mal ganz spannend sein, aber wenn ich mir nicht anders zu helfen weiß wird das grenzwertig. Oder wenn die alleine gegen das "abkacken" zur Langzeitstabilität gebraucht werden. 

Bei welchen Temperaturen gart man den Langustinen sous vide? Gibts da ne Art Referenzwert? Kann schon sein, dass das nen idealer Brutkasten für die Dinger ist. Wobei idealerweise müssteste auch noch nen Nährstoffquelle haben. Nur warm und feucht ist nicht so ideal. 
Wie dem auch sei, schön ist das echt nicht. Gerade bei so niedrig verarbeiteten Eiweißen wie Geflügel oder Meeresbewohnern geht das aber echt schnell.


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

@ nordbeck:

Danke für die Warnung!

Den "Karottensaft-Kaviar", oder wie die Küglechen heißen, kann man sich ja zur Not auch selber basteln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



> Es verändert halt die Textur.


Fritier ne Schweineschwarte = Textur verändern > molekulare Küche?

Sterneküche ist wie der Spitzenwettkampfangler etwas, was Fortschritt bringt, nach vorne treibt, neue Ideen generiert..

Und wie beim Wettkampfangeln gibt es seltsame Auswüchse.

Manches ist nur Moedeerscheinung, manches wird  sich durchsetzen.

Ich war zwar nur bis in 2-Sterner arbeiten in früheren Jahren, aber der Aufwand, der für Sterne getrieben werden muss, ist enorm.

Und hört nicht in der Küche auf, was man nie vergessen sollte!

Nicht nur die Küchenleistung wird bewertet - wer nicht bereit ist, einige zigtausend Euro in Wein und Spirituosen zum vorhalten zu stecken, obwohl man weis, dass viel der Angebote nie geordert werden, die Sterneverteiler sie aber auf der Karte sehen wollen, der braucht nicht von Sternen zu träumen. 

Genausowenig der, der nicht bereit ist ebensolche Summen in Ambiente zu stecken und einen aufwändigen Service zu  finanzieren.

Und es kommt sehr viel auf Präsentation an..

Selbstverständlich werden die Gemüse für eine Ratatouille sowohl geschält wie feinst geschnitten und das Ganze dann möglichst kurz und knackig gegart... in der Sterne- und Feinstküche...

Sonst is nix mit Sterne....

Dummerweise sitzen bei Paprika, Auberginen etc. sehr viele Geschmacksstoffe in und direkt unterhalb der Schale....

Und auch dummerweise leben solche Gerichte schon aus ihrer Geschichte auch von einer langen Garzeit mit großen Stücken, weil erst dadurch der "eigentliche" Geschmack entsteht.

Mit einer solchen groben, ungeschälten Ratatouille gewinnt man aber höchstens die Herzen der Gäste und Geniesser, nicht aber die der Tester und Kritiker....

OHNE die Sterne- und Feinstküche wären wir aber heute noch beim Jäger- und Zigeunerschnitzel der 60/70er Jahre, paniert mit fettiger Kunstsosse drüber.....

Es hat eben ALLES seine Berechtigung - aber nichts ist "besser" im Sinne des Geniessens oder der Geniesser....

Denn das wird jeweils individuell entschieden, wonach einem im Augenblick ist..

Und zwar vom jeweiligen Geniesser, nicht vom Koch...


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

chester schrieb:


> Citras, methyl, glice? Um Himmels willen, ihr Küchenmviecher habt echt eure eigene Sprache. Selbst Trivialnamen werden bei euch wohl noch weiter eingestampft. Also unter Citras kann ich wohl Citrate erwarten und unter Glice Glycerin, aber Methyl? Das kann ja alles sein? Methylcellulose?
> 
> Ich hab da nen ganz unromantischen Zugang zu solchem Zeug. Es verändert halt die Textur. Das kann mal ganz spannend sein, aber wenn ich mir nicht anders zu helfen weiß wird das grenzwertig. Oder wenn die alleine gegen das "abkacken" zur Langzeitstabilität gebraucht werden.
> 
> ...




Denke es sind Temperaturen um 50 grad für ne längere Zeit. Gepaart mit Fischeiweiss, Feuchtigkeit usw sollte das doch ideal für alles sein was den Stuhl dünn macht 

Glice etc sind keine Abkürzungen sondern die Namen der Produkte die man dafür verwendet. Alles Adriakram und jedes Jahr kommen einige mehr dazu. 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_KOANLi2W44U/R1yPmmatPmI/AAAAAAAAGuQ/byBdJMPnKZM/s1600/texturas2small.JPG


Was es genau ist will ich mir gar nicht merken. Ich benutz sowas nicht und arbeite nicht in Küchen die solche bearnaise Varianten machen. Weiß halt nur dass es theoretisch geht und wie man es macht. 

Grade das haltbarmachen von bearnaise find ich ein Unding. Bei uns schlägt halt ständig einer frische auf wenn sie gebraucht wird. Besser gehts nicht 




Andal schrieb:


> @ nordbeck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja bitte gerne. Diese Kaviar Geschichte ist auch so lächerlich. Schmeckt wie Gelee mit flüssigem Kern. Ist mit calcic und Algin gemacht und man schmeckt es einfach raus. Was halbwegs geht sind die größeren Sphären, aber auch die kriegt man mit ein bisschen mehr aufwand nur mit agar agar hin und hat dann keinen fiesen Nachgeschmack.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> *Interessant, dass einem Wortklauber und auf Spitzfindigkeiten bedachten Menschen wie dir nicht auffällt*
> *, dass ich fragte ob du lügst oder es nicht besser weißt. Wenn du daraus ne Unterstellung machst spricht das nur für Schwierigkeiten deinerseits beim Leseverstehen.  *
> 
> Kennen wir uns? Schon fast unheimlich, wie richtig Du liegst
> ...



Als bekennender Feinschmeckern werde ich übrigens am Sonntag richtig schön Steak essen - für kleines Geld gibt es dann großen Genuß :l

Schönen Abend noch 

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Das auch. Mein persönlicher Tipp: Das Bräustüberl der Weißbierbrauerei Karg in Murnau am Staffelsee (nähe Garmisch-Partenkirchen). Aber auch nicht ausschließlich.
> 
> *Wie ich sagte, zu einem solchen Alchemisten nicht wegen einem Essen im üblichen Sinne, sondern zum probieren.* Bei Austern dachte ich auch immer, wie man so einen Rotz nur fressen mag. Bis ich die erste wirklich topfrische irische Auster direkt am Atlantik gegessen, viel mehr mit Wollust verschlungen habe.
> 
> Und bei giftgrünen Flaschen sehe ich immer zweimal hin. Es könnte ja was mit Waldmeister drin sein und der weckt wunderschöne Kindheitserinnerungen!




Verstehe, käme mir dann aber auch auf den Preis an - irgendwann rechtfertigt der hohe Preis kein Essen mehr, sei es noch so schön "dekoriert" .

R.S.


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Dekorieren.

Das ist in Bezug auf Essen für mich ein Reizwort. Man kann vielleicht die Küche dekorieren, der Teller wird garniert. Oder um es mit Vinzenz Klink zu sagen: "Wer es nötig hat, seine Teller zu dekorieren, der hat beim kochen was falsch gemacht!" - Oder so.

Gefällt mir auch nicht besonders, wie aktuell alle Teller angerichtet werden. Alles übereinander gestapelt. Mag ja sein, dass es toll aussieht, aber für Kellner ist das bescheiden zu schleppen*** und auch für mich als Esser ist es unpraktisch. Man muss alles erst mal umwerfen und zerlegen.


*** Es ist mir sehr bewußt, dass den Köchen die Belange der Kellner am Hintern worbei gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Köche und Kellner ist Krieg ;-)

Schon früher konnte kein Kellner kein Fünfmarkstück liegen lassen, dass er auf dem Pass gesehen hatte...

Dumm, wenn ein Koch das Teil vorher auf der Flamme gut angewärmt hatte...

;-)))

Dafür wurden dann auch mal Bons "gesammelt", um die Küche in die Scheixxe zu bringen,...

Gibts auch heutzutage noch, allerdings setzt sich Teamarbeit auch zwischen Service/Küche vor allem in der hochklassigen Gastronomie langsam immer mehr durch..

Davon ab:


> Oder um es mit Vinzenz Klink zu sagen: "Wer es nötig hat, seine Teller zu dekorieren, der hat beim kochen was falsch gemacht!" - Oder so.


Klink ist einer der besseren Fernsehköche und weiss, was er macht. Ausserdem angelt er gerne mit der Fliege..

Und als Schwabe eh über jede Kritik erhaben ;-))))

Aber er frönt auch manchmal zu sehr manchen Mödchen, die ich persönlich etwas daneben finde (Ingwer, asiatisch etc. bei eigentlich klassisch einheimischen Gerichten).

Aber wie gesagt:
Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen....


----------



## mathei (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

schön ist es doch einen krug zu finden, der essen zu normalen preisen anbietet ( das sind bei mir 15 € ) und es schmeckt gut. denn das ist es wo rauf es ankommt. kein bock zu kochen, schatz lass uns essen gehen. ein  fuffi ist weg, es war toll, es hat geschmeckt und den nachtisch gibt es zu hause. punkt


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Dekorieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jetzt stellst du es so hin als wenn man alles drauf ******* kann wenn es schmeckt. Klink ist die gleiche Generation wie mein Ausbilder und auch mit ihm befreundet. Beide verzichten auf Spielerei, aber schön angerichtet werden die Teller dennoch. Extrem sauber sogar und symmetrisch 

Garnieren ist genau so hässlich. Eigentlich bezieht sich das auf ne hässliche Scheibe orange oder Melone am Tellerrand. Auf sowas sollte man in der Tat verzichten.


----------



## wolfgang f. (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ja , unser Vinz...
Solide schwäbische Handwerkskunst mit behäbigem Pfiff! Auch so einer, der sehr authentisch seine Kunst rüberbringt! Sehr zu empfehlen, wenn man die Tradition mit der hohen Schule verknüpft haben möchte! Was an ihm aber wirklich ne feine Sache ist (ausser dass er angelt): er kocht regional und gerne auch mal slow. Seine Wielandshöhe ist auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert, wenn man versehentlich in Stuttgart gestrandet ist!
Das einzige, was mir total auf´n Sack geht, ist seine vorwitzige TV-Assistentin- auch wenn sie ihm noch so schön tut oder grad deswegen! Zum Glück braucht man die an der Weinsteige nicht zu ertragen...
Wenn Du als Angler mitliest: Gaaaanz dickes Kompliment!!!


----------



## chester (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Sorry Nordbeck, das war keine Absicht. Ich wußte nicht, dass Adria das Zeug unter eigentümlichen Namen verkauft. 

Das muss ein riesen Reibach sein. Wenn du dir die Preise anguckst und dann nur mal mit den erst besten aus den üblichen Chemikalienhändlern vergleichst wird dir schlecht. Wenn du dann noch Bulkmengen berechnest dürfte Adria sich jeden Tag den Arsch mit Hunnis abwischen. Krass.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



mathei schrieb:


> schön ist es doch einen krug zu finden, der *essen zu normalen preisen anbietet ( das sind bei mir 15 € )* *und es schmeckt gut*. denn das ist es wo rauf es ankommt. kein bock zu kochen, schatz lass uns essen gehen. ein  fuffi ist weg, es war toll, es hat geschmeckt und den nachtisch gibt es zu hause. punkt



Oha,

15 Euro finde ich für gutes Essen grenzwertig - wenn man gute Produkte hat, kosten die im Einkauf sicher mehr, als die übliche vorverdaute Fertigpalette...

Redest du von Brauereiessen ?

Schnitzelküche?

Ich bezahle allein für ein 300-350g. Rumpsteak 32 Euro - ohne Beilagen und Getränke.

Aber das ist es mir wert, weil es vom besten kölner Steakhaus kommt.

Ich meine, ein Döner tut es ja auch ; aber wenn ich essen gehe, rechne ich schon etwa 50 Euro pro Person.

Inkl. Getränken versteht sich.

In Köln in Rhein-Nähe gibt es einen Laden, der Dir solide Küche in diesem Segment bietet ; Bekannter hatte da den gegrillten Tintenfisch und war begeistert.

Wenn man Essen geht, sollte man an ein paar Euro nicht sparen, finde ich.

Aber wenn Du einen guten, günstigen Laden kennst wo es schmeckt, umso besser #6

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



chester schrieb:


> Sorry Nordbeck, das war keine Absicht. Ich wußte nicht, dass Adria das Zeug unter eigentümlichen Namen verkauft.
> 
> Das muss ein riesen Reibach sein. Wenn du dir die Preise anguckst und dann nur mal mit den erst besten aus den üblichen Chemikalienhändlern vergleichst wird dir schlecht. Wenn du dann noch Bulkmengen berechnest dürfte Adria sich jeden Tag den Arsch mit Hunnis abwischen. Krass.




Ich glaub mit Hunderten kommt man da gar nicht mehr hin. 
Die deppen in meinem ausbildungsjahrgang haben das zum Teil gekauft. Keiner von denen war in nem gescheiten Laden oder hatte irgendwas drauf. Trotzdem 400 Euro für den Müll versenkt und dann frustriert sein, dass es nicht geil wird 

Paar Sachen haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung. Das agar ist zB. Sehr gut und löst sich ohne klumpen oder Eintrübungen auf. Lecitin kann man gering dosiert gut verwenden und auch Xantana ist praktisch in Pürees und um Soße mehr Glanz zu geben. Wie bei allen Dingen macht die Dosis das Gift. 

Und sorry aber für 15 Euro gescheit essen mit Fleisch? Normalerweise rechnet man für die Preisbestimmung wareneinsatz x 4 um kostendeckend Arbeiten zu können. Heißt in Umkehrschluss man hat ware für weniger als vier Euro auf dem Teller. Weiß nicht was ihr euch da mit Fleisch drunter vorstellt, aber ich wär skeptisch.


----------



## Kotzi (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Wo ich herkomme gibts ne nette urige "Kneipe/Restaurant".
Dort gibts lecker Ochsenkotlett vom Grill ( der in der Gaststube steht) für recht wenig Geld, 1 Bedienung plus Frau vom Grillmeister ( Chef) , und mehr als vom Grill und 3-5 Beilagen gibbet nicht.
Entsprechend niedrig sind die Nebenkosten und das Fleisch hat eine sehr ordentliche Qualität.
Die sind immer so voll das die auch gar keine Werbung machen bzw das brauchen.

Gibt auch Läden wo es einfaches gutes Essen gibt wo die Nebenkosten so niedrig sind das die Preise halt etwas angepasster sind.
In Bonn / Köln / DD würde ein ähnlicher Laden in Innenstadtnähe bestimmt 1/3 oder mehr draufschlagen ( müssen). 
Und aus dem Kölner Raum kommen öfters Gäste angefahren.

Jedoch muss man da auch ab 20 nur fürs Fleisch rechnen, Beilagen extra.


----------



## chester (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass das alles für die Tonne ist. Einige Dinge haben auch in meiner bescheidenen Küche einzug gefunden, aber die Preise sind echt krass bei Adria.


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ja ist halt ein Abzocker. 250 fürs Menü veranschlagen, welches weniger als 100 g wiegt. Und nur vier Festangestellte. Der Rest Praktikanten.  €€€€€


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Es geht ja schon da los, wo man den Begriff "gutes Essen" deffinieren muss.

Der A ist zufrieden, wenn es billig ist und er pappensatt wird. Stichwort Megaportionslokale.

Der B freut sich über solide Hausmannskost und mäßige Preise. Der geht gerne ins gewöhnliche Wirtshaus.

Der C rennnt nur in Lokale mit Namen, weils um den Namen und ums Dagewesensein geht. Der schmeißt sein Geld einem Schubeck bereitwillig nach.

Der D legt neben besten Zutaten auch auf vollendete Handwerkskunst seinen Fokus. Der fragt beim nordbeck, wo er hingehen soll. 

Und ich gehe, wenn ich mir es aussuchen kann, am liebsten dahin, wo mir Slow Food serviert wird; leider viel zu selten und am liebsten in Italien.


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

Andal Slow Food wird dir auch vor allem bei d serviert. Ich finde a,b und c sagen nichts über gutes essen aus. Eher ob man mit dem Restaurantbesuch zufrieden war bzw. Das Erlebnis gestimmt hat.

Gleich gibts übrigens Slow Food zertifiziertes Kotelett


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Bei mir gibts Frikadellen vom Wildschwein und Stampfkartoffeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Schweinehals, Kartoffelsalat, Kopfsalat mit Paprika, Bier, Schnappes, Fernsehen...........


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Was mich - erst Recht nach der Anschaffung eines solchen Gerätes - interessiert: Findet sich der Thermomix eigentlich in all seiner Pracht in der Gastrobranche? Vielleicht auch nur als besserer Mixer?

@ Nordbeck: kannst du eine Pommes aus der Frittenbude oder eine Käsebrot vom Bäcker noch genießen?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schweinehals



Was ist denn Schweinehals? Nacken? Oder gibbet bei dir Schlund zum Schlandspiel?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Jepp, auf nicht kulturdeutsch isses Nacken ;-))


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Was mich - erst Recht nach der Anschaffung eines solchen Gerätes - interessiert: Findet sich der Thermomix eigentlich in all seiner Pracht in der Gastrobranche? Vielleicht auch nur als besserer Mixer?
> 
> 
> 
> @ Nordbeck: kannst du eine Pommes aus der Frittenbude oder eine Käsebrot vom Bäcker noch genießen?




Bei Sergio hatten wir acht dieser Geräte in normalen Sterneläden hat man zwei bis drei. Für creme und Püree durchaus ideal. 

Genießen kann man das denk ich generell nicht (einige Ausnahmen außen vor gelassen), daher ess ich sowas einfach nicht. Einzige ausnahme ist wenn ich betrunken bin, aber dann ess ich sogar döner.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jepp, auf nicht kulturdeutsch isses Nacken ;-))




Aha, quasi ein Dysphemismus, den der Schwabe ersonnen hat, um ein Produkt auf ein niedrigeres Preislevel abzuwerten. Für Hals würde ich auch weniger bezahlen als für Nacken, klingt iwie weniger lecker.:q


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ganz schön schlau. Ob der Schinken sich da auch arschbackerl schimpft?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Kochschinken = Schinngga..
Geräucherter = Rauchfleisch...
Getrockneter = Was willsch mit dem iddalienischa Zeig?


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ganz schön schlau. Ob der Schinken sich da auch arschbackerl schimpft?



Ist zwar genau die andere Seite von der Sau, aber gebackene Schweinsbackerl sind ein Gedicht. Bloß bis ich das hier einer FFV erklärt habe, was das für Fleisch ist, ist mir die Sau an Altersschwäche eingegangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Bäckle als Kesselfleisch beim Schlachten mit Ohren, Rüssel und Bauch...

Aaaaahjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...................................


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bäckle als Kesselfleisch beim Schlachten mit Ohren, Rüssel und Bauch...
> 
> Aaaaahjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...................................



Das Kronfleisch nicht dabei vergessen... und am End ordentlich Schnaps, wegen der besseren Verdauung und überhaupts! :m


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bäckle als Kesselfleisch beim Schlachten mit Ohren, Rüssel und Bauch...
> 
> Aaaaahjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...................................




Wir schlachten ja auch selbst zuhause, finde das immer so lustig wenn die Steckdose da im Kessel rum schwimmt 

Mein Schwiegervater schwört ja auf Hirn. Jedes halbe Jahr dann mein Lieblingsspruch, "ich hoffe, dass du da durch ein bisschen schlauer wirst "


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. Juli 2014)

Andal schrieb:


> Das Kronfleisch nicht dabei vergessen... und am End ordentlich Schnaps, wegen der besseren Verdauung und überhaupts! :m




Jupp morgens um halb neun frisches Mettbrötchen und paar Schnaps. Das macht die restliche Arbeit um vieles einfacher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

jaaaaaaaaaaa, Hirn und Zunge!!!!


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Ist zwar genau die andere Seite von der Sau, aber gebackene Schweinsbackerl sind ein Gedicht. Bloß bis ich das hier einer FFV erklärt habe, was das für Fleisch ist, ist mir die Sau an Altersschwäche eingegangen.




Gebacken noch nie gegessen oder gehört. Geschmort ist das doch auch im Rheinland ein Klassiker? Hab ich jedenfalls noch in der Ausbildung gelernt. 
Hatte vor nem Jahr oder so mal iberico backen. Waren auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kochschinken = Schinngga..
> Geräucherter = Rauchfleisch...
> Getrockneter = Was willsch mit dem iddalienischa Zeig?




Ja und der Schinken als Stück?


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ja und der Schinken als Stück?



Schlegel, wenn er noch roh ist.

Es gäb so viele gute Sachen, die halt leider in Vergessenheit geraten sind. Milzwurscht, oder ein Bries, Lüngerl, Häberl (Klöten, wie sauere Nieren zubereitet)... Schweinfüße mit Kraut, oder Kuttelfleckerl... Hmmmm!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Schlegel, wenn er noch roh ist.
> 
> Es gäb so viele gute Sachen, die halt leider in Vergessenheit geraten sind. Milzwurscht, oder ein Bries, Lüngerl, Häberl (Klöten, wie sauere Nieren zubereitet)... Schweinfüße mit Kraut, oder Kuttelfleckerl... Hmmmm!



vollste Zustimmung...........


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Bei solchen Sachen, vom ordentlichen Metzger, weiß man wenigstens, was man ißt. Bei der Discounter-Mortadella ist noch nicht mal sicher, dass wirklich Fleisch von Wirbeltieren verarbeitet wurde-


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



> Bei der Discounter-Mortadella ist noch nicht mal sicher, dass wirklich Fleisch von Wirbeltieren verarbeitet wurde-


Sinnvolle? (Reste?)Verwertung???
;-)))))))))))))


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Drum lieber gleich eine saubere Schwarzwurscht von der Alb, oder eine Ahle Worscht aus dem Hesssichen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

so isch.........


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Es gäb so viele gute Sachen, die halt leider in Vergessenheit geraten sind. ... Schweinfüße mit Kraut, ... Hmmmm!



Schlachtplatte:
Wenn´s von einer guten langsam gewachsenen Sau isch: Metzel-Supp mit Riebele und zum Kesselfleisch (grüner Speck und Hals) so richtig geile Leberwurschd und Blutwurschd (mit ordentlich Muskat drin) mit 7x gekochtem Sauerkraut und nem vernünftigen Kartoffelbrei, dazu ein paar Scheiben frisches Schwarzbrot -  aber zur entgegengesetzten Jahreszeit. Einer der Gründe warum auch der Winter was gutes hat!!!!


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Zum thema 







Und 






Dazu 






=

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/05/gaha4ynu.jpg


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ui
und der Wein vom Knipser  aus Laumersheim. Grad bei mir ums Eck 
Schöne Sache, hab schon länger keinen mehr von ihm getrunken.


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Ui
> und der Wein vom Knipser  aus Laumersheim. Grad bei mir ums Eck
> Schöne Sache, hab schon länger keinen mehr von ihm getrunken.




Kalkmergel und gaudenz ist mein täglich Brot. Wenns was besonderes sein soll ist der x(r) oder syrah dran. Was kräftige rote angeht ist Knipser echt die Nummer eins in Deutschland. Mit dem xr spielt er in einer Liga mit Mouton und Co.


----------



## H.Senge (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Das sieht doch gut aus! Ein paar schöne Rib-Eyes könnte ich jetz auch gut haben  

Von Knipser hab ich noch einen Cuvée X rumliegen, der langsam mal getrunken werden könnte, danke für die Inspiration!


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Wie kommst du auf rib eye?

Haste mal den xr getrunken? Find den nochmal geiler.


----------



## Trollwut (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Mal was an die Spezialisten:
Wenn ich mir Kartoffeln koche und die z.b. mit Quark esse, is es gesundheitlich bedenklich die Schale einfach mitzuessen?
So anstatt zu schälen aus Faulheit einfach die Schlae mitmampfen?


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

Bei dem scheiß den du sonst so isst, wär das meine geringste Sorge. Solanin ist zwar vor allem dort enthalten, aber denke das ist zu vernachlässigen.

Hau mal lieber die Dosen und in Plastik verpacktes Zeug aus dem Ernährungsplan


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Mal was an die Spezialisten:
> Wenn ich mir Kartoffeln koche und die z.b. mit Quark esse, is es gesundheitlich bedenklich die Schale einfach mitzuessen?
> So anstatt zu schälen aus Faulheit einfach die Schlae mitmampfen?



Grüß Dich,

kommt darauf an - grüne Schalen immer großzügig wegschälen ;

bei neuen Kartoffeln esse ich die Schale immer mit - sie enthält wichtige Nährstoffe .

Es kommt auf die Sorte an - Wulstig-dicke Schalen inkl. "Augen" würde ich nicht mitessen ; die dünnen, hellen sind wie gesagt nährstoffreich.

Ich denke, das findet man schnell heraus, was einem schmeckt !

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Grade bei neuen Kartoffeln ist die Belastung höher als bei richtig eingelagerten. Die schalen Nährstoff Theorie bezieht sich auf Vitamine und Spurenelemente und die sind bei Kartoffeln nicht hauptsächlich in und unter der Schale eingelagert wie bei Früchten -.-


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Bamberger Hörnchen schälen? Da bleiben am Ende nur mickerige Pommes über! Für die meisten Zubereitungen muss man sie eh von der Borke befreien... also: so what!?


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

So,

heute Abend bitte nicht vergessen : im ZDF *"Rach tischt auf"*

Es geht um die *Kochkunst der Italiener.*

Für mich Pflicht , fand´ die erste Kochsendung mit Rach schon super !

....In Spielfilmlänge :m#6

R.S.


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Für mich Pflicht , fand´ die erste Kochsendung mit Rach schon super !



Ich mag Rach überhaupt nich...


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Sinners-Reptiles schrieb:


> Ich mag Rach überhaupt nich...



Erstmal fand ich die letzte Sendung über Italien auch ziemlich dröge - Olivenöl getestet,Parma-Herstellung ,Nudeln, Eis, Pizza - und Rach als Alleinunterhalter etwas auf verlorenem Posten.

Dazu die Aktion mit den Pizzen ins Studio - naja.

Was magst du denn nicht an ihm - das Fachliche und/oder Menschliche?

Am Donnerstag wird weitergeguckt...

R.S.


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ich mag den ganzen Typ einfach nicht ^^ der is mir einfach unsympathisch  ich glaub nur tim raue is noch unsympathischer


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Moin Moin 
hab ja alle meine Köche am Start-)
heute gibt es Kotelett so ca.600-700g das stück 5cm dick.
Argentinisches Steaks heute mal nicht;-))))
und nu meine frage:
wie bekommt ihr das besonders zart?
19uhr ist Essen geplant


----------



## Kotzi (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Anbraten und dann über Kerntemperatur im Backofen belassen, Kerntemperatur bei Schwein ( oder rinderkotlett?) bin ich aber überfragt.

Sonst bei Rinderkotlett würde ich die Kerntemperatur bei so  53-56 Grad ansetzen , wie man das halt so mag. Backofentemperatur bei 80 Grad.


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ich würds scharf anbraten und dann bei 80°C in Ofen packen.

Oder halt sous vide garen und dann nochmal in Butter mit aromaten nachbraten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Sinners-Reptiles schrieb:


> Ich würds scharf anbraten und dann bei 80°C in Ofen packen.
> 
> Oder halt sous vide garen und dann nochmal in Butter mit aromaten nachbraten.


Ja scharf anbraten!
wollte dann bei 160-180°C in Ofen packen in ALU mit Kräuterbutter 35min.

bei 80°C in Ofen packen (wieviel Std.ca.)
sous vide garen hab ich nicht-)


Danke für die Antworten

Mfg nobbi#h


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

ich denke so um die 1,5 stunden rum wirds schon brauchen!


----------



## Kotzi (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

1.5 stunden wirds bei 5 cm nicht brauchen, aber ne stunde eventuell schon.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Sinners-Reptiles schrieb:


> Ich mag den ganzen Typ einfach nicht ^^ der is mir einfach unsympathisch  ich glaub nur tim raue is noch unsympathischer




Verstehe - einer, der mich besonders nervt, ist der Lichter.

Die "Ömchens - Liebling" - Quasselei geht mir *tierisch* auf die Nerven. #t

Nummer2 ist der ( Name gerade vergessen ) Jüngere mit den dunklen Haaren, glaube er moderiert "Topfgeldjäger".

Naja, Geschmackssache eben...

R.S.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Kotzi schrieb:


> 1.5 stunden wirds bei 5 cm nicht brauchen, aber ne stunde eventuell schon.


Danke Kotzi  ich hol die gleich mal raus aus der Kühlung
dann bekommen sie Zimmertemperatur#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Danke Kotzi  ich hol die gleich mal raus aus der Kühlung
> dann bekommen sie Zimmertemperatur#h


Die Hauptdarsteller:mNeuer   Klose   Müller   und

SCHWEINI;-))))


----------



## Kotzi (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Wenn du ein Thermometer hast ist es stressfreier.
Mir schmeckts am besten so um die 50 Grad rum, andere mögen es gerne was mehr, aber wenn man mit so einer niedrigen Temperatur gart dann ist das Fleisch durchgegaart ( also kautechnisch) , trotzdem angenehm weich im biss und hat einen durchgängig geile Farbe.

Sonst kann ich Zeiten schlecht einschätzen, wenn sich das Thermometer zu langsam hocharbeitet einfach die Temperatur etwas höher stellen wenns zu der Zeit essen geben muss.

e/ ich sehe gerade, doch schwein

Da habe ich Kerntemperaturtechnisch nicht so die erfahrungen, hab aber gelesen das es so grob bei 60-65 Grad liegen sollte.

Vielleicht hat da einer ja mehr Ahnung


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. August 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Damit das hier nicht verendet:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd2uDfDFia8  !
Schätze das könnte sehenswert sein- auch wenn die Wirklichkeit bestimmt anders aussieht!? Wie halt auch bei "Der Koch" von Martin Suter, was trotzdem eine äusserst sinnliche Lektüre ist...

Ich habe den Film inzwischen gesehen...
Sehr schöne Bilder von sehr schönen Speisen, sehr schönen Landschaften und zum Teil schönen Menschen in zum Teil schwacher Story mit vorhersehbarem Ende ...
Als Darstellerin wie immer eine Klasse für sich: Helen Mirren#6!

 und nebenbei- sehr nebenbei- angelt der Hauptdarsteller auch noch, womit sich "unser" Kreis schließt!


----------



## Surf (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Hey Männer, 
bin demnächst in der Nähe von Leipzig und hatte überlegt mal "AuerbachsKeller" zu besuchen. Ich habe über die Homepage jetzt so ein bisschen den Eindruck gewonnen dass das so ne Touri(Chinese/Japaner)Falle sein könnte ähnlich wie das HB in München. Täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Bei angeschimmeltem Parmesankäse großzügig das "Außenrum" entfernen und den Kern weiter verarbeiten?


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Mit Fäden ziehen meint Tim sicherlich, dass (Schimmel-)Pilze Sporen bilden...Diese Sporen können Aflatoxine beinhalten und das wiederum ist sehr, sehr pfui -> gilt als Krebs förderlich...


----------



## chester (24. August 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

"gilt als..." ist gut. B1 ist mit das stärkste Karzinogen überhaupt. Und die LD50 ist schon sehr niedrig

Bei Schimmel immer die Finger weg, egal was man so Mythen über Schimmel auf Brot, Marmelade etc so hört...


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. August 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Um zum kulinarischen Laber zurückzukommen -> Ausnahme:

http://ich-liebe-kaese.de/alles-ueber-kaese/kaese-wissen-tipps/schimmel-kaese.html

#6#6#6


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. August 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Für alle, die auch gerne mal zum Appetit holen in schönen Bildern schwelgen, ist die Ausgabe 10/2014 sehr zu empfehlen:

http://www.lust-auf-genuss.de/

Widmet sich der Gewürzküche mit vielen schönen (zum Teil auch Basic-)Rezepten, wie z.B. die Herstellung eigener Curries...


----------



## Scholle 0 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Nie was von gehört. Wenn Leipzig dann Falco.



Auerbachskeller, eine der ältesten Institutionen, nie etwas davon gehört?
Ist übrigens im K.G. der Mändlerpassage.
Früher mußte man dort ewig vorreservieren, oder Schlangestehen.
Wie es heut is weis ich nicht.


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. September 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Kam grad in swr tv (wird auch wiederholt) und zeigt den Unterschied zwischen
 Supermarkt-Schexxe und *richtigem Fleisch*:

http://www.swr.de/betrifft/diezeman...389/nid=98466/did=13912144/11y6ngv/index.html

und vor allem dieser Mann verdient ganz besondere Beachtung:

http://www.uria.de/index.php?idcat=1

Hermann Maier schlachtet auch - aber *sehr unkonventionell!!!*


----------



## nordbeck (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/04/769c4e4a624adb9dbcf6e1a2b7d25c47.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/04/26665aba6117bb5d6d3bf02217c73373.jpg


----------



## ollidaiwa (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Hi,

schon mal um vorweihnachtliche Stimmung zu verbreiten, poste ich hier Bilder eines bunten Frikadellentellers.


----------



## Surf (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ich habe gerade einen 1.5kg Lappen Rinderfilet geschenkt bekommen. 
Ich würde ihn gerne anbraten und dann in den Backofen schieben. Da ich Besuch bekomme solls in einem Stück bleiben,  dann bleibt am Ende mehr für mich! 
Kann irgendjemand verlässlich was zu Temperatur und Zeit im Ofen sagen? 
Wäre super! !
Thx ;-)


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

QUOTE=ollidaiwa;4224682]Hi,
schon mal um vorweihnachtliche Stimmung zu verbreiten, poste ich hier Bilder eines bunten Frikadellentellers.[/QUOTE]


Wenn Dir Weihnachten schon nicht mehr aus dem Kopf geht,
dann sicher Ostern auch nicht:





hatten wir zwar schon mal , aber x-mas ja auch...


----------



## nordbeck (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ich glaub ja er hat ne andere Motivation.


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Fleisch ist Fleisch

aber das von mir ist geiler


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Surf schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einen 1.5kg Lappen Rinderfilet geschenkt bekommen.
> Ich würde ihn gerne anbraten und dann in den Backofen schieben. Da ich Besuch bekomme solls in einem Stück bleiben,  dann bleibt am Ende mehr für mich!
> Kann irgendjemand verlässlich was zu Temperatur und Zeit im Ofen sagen?
> Wäre super! !
> Thx ;-)


http://www.ramuz-roger.ch/Menu_EssenKochen/Niedergaren/Tabelle/NiedergarTabelle.html   #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Bei mir gibts heute Böckinger Feldgschrei...


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts heute Böckinger Feldgschrei...



*Rezept Zubereitung Böckinger Feldgschrei*:m:m:m

http://bilder.kochbar.de/images/01.gif 
[edit by Admin: Leute, ihr wisst doch inzwischen: Keine Texte, Bilder, Grafiken von fremden Seiten bei uns einstellen, nur verlinken... Danke]
Lies mehr über Böckinger Feldgschrei - Rezept - kochbar.de bei www.kochbar.de

 #6*is das nicht ge.......l geschrieben*|bigeyes


----------



## nordbeck (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

puh da bekommt man ja richtig appetit ^^nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ja, die Vorliebe für dieses Essen teile ich mir z. B. mit Harald Wohlfahrt.

Geht übrigens auch klasse mit Fisch zu machen ...


----------



## Surf (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geht übrigens auch klasse mit Fisch zu machen ...



Hatte ich gerade dran gedacht :-D Kannst du ne bestimmte Art empfehlen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Feste Arten eigenen sich da besser als zartere..

Zwiebeln mit gaaaanz wenig Knoblauch und Butter dunkelgelb anschwitzen, mit etwas Weißwein ablöschen und mit Fischfond auffüllen.

Karotten und Sellerie fein würfeln und mit kleingeschnittenen Kartoffeln in dem Fond garziehen lassen.

Fischfilet in ca. 2 cm große Würfel schneiden, Spätzle mit etwas Butter in der Pfanne warm machen, Fischwürfel oben auf den Gemüse/Kartoffelfond geben, vom Feuer ziehen.

Spätzle auf Teller, eine nette Kelle voll vom Fisch/Kartoffel/Gemüsefond drüber, gaaanz wenig frisch gehobelten Meerrettich und viiiiel frischen Dill drüber  - feddich..


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Hört sich ja auch lecker an und sry Thomas hab nicht mehr an die Texte gedacht und für die Arbeit,nur an Bilder,bin halt schon alt.
Kommst Sonntag ja auch dahin|wavey:

mfg nobbi


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

@Thom,
Gaisburger Marsch und Kulinarik? Ich liebe Kartoffelschnitz mit Spatzen ja auch aber gehört das nicht in "was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht?"
@Tim,
um das zu mögen/verstehen braucht´s das Schwaben-Genom...
Aber glaub mir-> wenn Du das von den richtigen Küchenbullen bekommst #6#6#6


----------



## nordbeck (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, die Vorliebe für dieses Essen teile ich mir z. B. mit Harald Wohlfahrt.
> 
> Geht übrigens auch klasse mit Fisch zu machen ...




Essen schmeckt bestimmt. Ging eher um den sprachstuhl. 
Mit harald teilst du übrigens auch die Vorliebe für unschönes Geschirr :]


----------



## Prof. van Helsing (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Heute gibt es Gesichtsinnereien Auflauf!


----------



## wolfgang f. (7. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

And the winnner is :m :

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ten.b7ddc629-0a8a-4e66-bac0-705295aef197.html

So geht Küche!:vik:


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

|kopfkratEntschuldigung aber unsere haben schon wieder gewonnen::vik:

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ein.037437c2-671f-442e-99ad-f41899582478.html

:q:q:q


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Moin,

was ist eigentlich Euer *absolutes Lieblingsessen*, auf das Ihr nie dauerhaft verzichten würdet?

Bei mir ist es ein *schönes Brathähnchen mit krosser Haut und leckeren Beilagen...*:vik::l
Könnt nat. auch mehrere Gerichte nennen...

R.S.


----------



## wolfgang f. (15. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Gute Idee! Aber die Liste ist derart lang... Kommt bei mir auf Jahreszeit, Tagesform etc an...
Zu den Favoriten gehören auf jeden Fall Austern, da wo sie gewachsen sind frisch verzehren,  fangfrisch gegrillte Makrele, gebeizte Forelle mit Honig-Senf-Sauce und ansonsten jegliches Nudelgericht ausser Schoko-Nudel-Kram am liebsten mit viel gutem Fleisch! Ausserdem Gewürz-Küche wie die arabische oder indische oder  oder oder

Und wenn ich fein essen geh, laß ich dem Koch die Freiheit, mich mit Ungewöhnlichem zu verwöhnen!


----------



## Kotzi (15. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Sushi..


----------



## Andal (15. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich Euer *absolutes Lieblingsessen*, auf das Ihr nie dauerhaft verzichten würdet?



Würschtl in jeder Form... ganz gleich ob Siede-, Grill-, Brat-. oder Sonstwaswürschtl. Aber immer mit dem passenden Senf!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Kuck mein Wanst - habe viele, viele absolute Lieblingsessen - leider kein kalorienarmes.......


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Moin,

davon ab mal was zur hardware - *wie schärft Ihr eigentlich Eure Messer?*

Ich habe mein heißgeliebtes Solinger Allzweck/Gemüsemesser neulich mit einem neuen Messerschärfer ( auch Solinger ) bearbeitet.

Das Ding sieht aus wie ein Türgriff, wird auf einem Tisch aufgesetzt und die Klinge soll unter leichtem Druck nach unten zum Körper hin durch die Schleifrille gezogen werden.

Soweit, so gut - jetzt ist die Schneide zwar scharf aber nicht mehr "eben" , weist Unregelmäßigkeiten auf.

Ist da was falsch gelaufen?
Taugen solche Messerschärfer überhaupt?

R.S.


----------



## Andal (19. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Küchenmesser werden bei mir genau so geschärft, wie jedes andere Messer auch. Mit Wasserstein(en) geschliffen und mit dem Stahl regelmäßig abgezogen. Bei mir hat der Stahl das Klein eines Rapid Steel von Dick.

Diese Durchzieher mit den Hartmetallklingen sind Müll!


----------



## donak (19. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Da gibt es einen ganzen Thread drüber, denke sehr interessannt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=282246&highlight=sch%E4rft+messer


----------



## Franky (19. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ist da was falsch gelaufen?
> Taugen solche Messerschärfer überhaupt?
> 
> R.S.



Beide Fragen kann ich für meinen Teil mit einem klaren NEIN beantworten... 
Alles richtig gemacht - aber das war leider falsch, denn die Dinger taugen m. E. nach nichts!
Hab selbst den "Vulcanus" aber den obigen Umstand leider zu spät erkannt.
Die rubbeln Material runter wie blöd und hinterlassen mitunter Riefen und Grat - unfassbar. Für janz billiche Dingers, wie wir sie hier im Büro haben, wird das Ding genutzt. Für alle (!) anderen nehme ich nur mein Lansky und den Wetzstahl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

[youtube1]my9QltOLzF0[/youtube1]


----------



## chester (19. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Such mal nach dem Kanal von "Messermachen" auf Youtube. Da wird alles rund ums Messer wirklich fundiert und allumfassend erklärt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ok, dann sag´ ich mal *Danke in die Runde* 

Zum Glück ist nur das eine Messer betroffen - sind jetzt richtige poröse Stellen in der Klinge #q

Aber aus Fehlern lernt man ja...

R.S.


----------



## Franky (19. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Viel Spaß beim "Rausschleifen"... Im Zweifel mal bei einem "professionellen" Messerschleifer anfragen. Bloß nicht beim Metzger nebenan - im Zweifel macht der aus einem "Kochmesser" ein Gemüseschnibbelchen  Leider schon extern erlebt...


----------



## daci7 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was ist eigentlich Euer *absolutes Lieblingsessen*, auf das Ihr nie dauerhaft verzichten würdet?
> [...]


Wenn ich das nochmal aufgreifen darf:
Sau schwer zu beantworten. Ist wie mit guter Musik, Wein, Schnaps oder anderer "Kust" - das ist stimmungsabhängig 
Langzeitig absolut nicht verzichten könnte ich allerdings auf frische, gegrillte Fische und Paella und ... Grünkohl mit Töften und Mettenden 

Oh und natürlich frisch gebackenes Brot!


----------



## Kotzi (24. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Moin!

Da ich demnächst mal Darm bestellen werde für Mettwürstchen wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand schonmal Zander oder Fischbratwurst gemacht hat?

Ich hab mal ein Rezept mit Brandteig gelesen, jedoch wollte ich mal fragen ob es ein empfehlenswertes Rezept geht.

Zander hab ich eigentlich immer da und so langsam gehen mir die Variationen aus (Bierteig, Curry, Bordelaise, natur, ganz im Backofen , im Backschlauch etcpp). Und Würstchen würde ich da gerne mal draus machen.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Hab ich. Wichtig ist, dass du einen guten Zerkleinerer in ausreichender Größe hast. Also einen Cutter, oder vergleichbares. Genau so wichtig ist es, dass es richtig kalt bei der Verarbeitung hergeht, wie bei normaler Wurst halt auch. Küche kalt, Fisch kalt und etwas Eis ins brät, damit das Eiweiß beim cuttern nicht vorzeitig Wärme abkriegt...

Die Fischwürstl nach dem Abrehen entweder gleich auf den Grill, oder brühen. Dann kannst du sie auch verpacken und bedenkenlos einfrieren. Oder du lässt den Darm weg und machst einen Zanderleberkäs.


----------



## Kotzi (24. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Hmm, gefroren durch den Wolf , wieder anfrieren fals bisschen aufgetaut und dann mit dem Zauberstab zerkleinern? 
Wie siehts mit sonstigen Gewürzen etc aus?


----------



## Andal (24. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ob es der Pürierstab schafft, glaube ich nicht. Wenigstens eine Moulinette sollte es schon, oder eben eine entsprechend andere Haushaltsmaschine.

Würzung nach dem eigenen Geschmack, also mindesten Salz und Pfeffer. Chillie, Knoblauch, Zitronenpfeffer, Zitronenschale, Macisblüte, Petersilie... was dir halt so schmeckt.


----------



## Kotzi (24. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Danke dir Andal,
Haushaltsmaschine habe ich nicht.. mal schauen, vielleicht krieg ich Mutti ihre die sie nie benutzt abgeschwatzt.
Würzung dachte ich nur das es da ein paar pfiffige empfehlungen gibt, wird halt ausprobiert. Mir schwebt da was in Richtung Asiatisch vor.
Koriander, Chilli, Knobi, Zitronengras etcpp.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Zitronengras kriegst du schlecht klein. Dann hast du womöglich Spreißel im Brät. Aber zitronigen Geschmack bekommt man ja auch anders hin. Zum Beispiel durch den Abrieb von Limetten.


----------



## Kotzi (24. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Zermatschen und in Öl ziehen lassen schwebte mir da so vor.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Des wird eher nüx!


----------



## Kotzi (24. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Öle mit Ätherischen Ölen anreichern klappt doch so gut wie bei allen, wieso dann bei Zitronengras nicht?


----------



## Lorenz (27. November 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Es gibt inzwischen sogar Schokolade für Fischfreunde!
Bekam ich geschenkt; ich kann also nicht sagen wo es die gibt...


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Moin. Ich hatte heute morgen mein erstes Veganes Frühstück.  Und ich muss sagen, mit Schinken, Speck und Eier war das richtig lecker.


----------



## schlotterschätt (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Die geilste Geburtstagstorte ever !!!  :vik:





|wavey:


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Schöne Torte.  Sieht zum Fressen gut aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Moin. Ich hatte heute morgen mein erstes Veganes Frühstück.  Und ich muss sagen, mit Schinken, Speck und Eier war das richtig lecker.


Speckfan Finkbeiner sagt:
#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



> Zander hab ich eigentlich immer da und so langsam gehen mir die  Variationen aus (Bierteig, Curry, Bordelaise, natur, ganz im Backofen ,  im Backschlauch etcpp). Und Würstchen würde ich da gerne mal draus  machen.



Versuch ihn doch mal gefüllt, mit Gemüse auf Sezchuanart, gab's bei mir heute für ein paar Freunde...
aber von oben ausnehmen, ist ne Sauarbeit, sieht aber klasse auf der Platte aus...
leider hab ich die Knipse vergessen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Gestern nicht zum einkaufen gekommen, nur noch ein paar frische Champignons da..

Notfallhühnertitte aufgetaut, mit ner Dose Tomaten und Zwiebeln und den Pilzen ein süß-saures Hühnerchili draus gekocht und selbst gemachte Nudeln dazu..


----------



## Franky (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Sorry Tom - "frische Champignons"??? Sehen aber bei mir anders aus...  Nicht, dass man Euch Schwaben da seit Jahren verarscht und die guten Dosenquietschies unterjubelt...... :q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

doch, das waren frische - vorm kochen...
Nur einfach geviertelt und mit reingehauen..
Topp musst ja voll werden..


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Die Zutaten von heute (der kleine Kerl rechts hinten kommt in die GUTE Butter, der vorne wird drüber gehobelt) :


----------



## Seifert (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Die Zutaten von heute (der kleine Kerl rechts hinten kommt in die GUTE Butter, der vorne wird drüber gehobelt) :


Sachma: gibbet auch SCHLECHTE Butter???


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Seifert schrieb:


> Sachma: gibbet auch SCHLECHTE Butter???



Na gut ->:m in die NOCH BESSERE Butter!
Gemeint ist damit gesalzene bretonische  im Vergleich zur Alltags- Tafelbutter aus´m Supermarkt-Regal


----------



## Windelwilli (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Na gut ->:m in die NOCH BESSERE Butter!
> Gemeint ist damit *gesalzene bretonische*  im Vergleich zur Alltags- Tafelbutter aus´m Supermarkt-Regal



Die ist wirklich Hammerlecker, wenn auch nicht grad billig.

Aber auch zu Pellkartoffeln ein Gedicht!


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ich brauche mal einen Rat von Könnern :m

Ich suche ein Funk-Fleischthermometer. Würde gerne die Kerntemperatur von größeren Fleischstücken messen können,
ohne häufig die Backofentür zu öffnen.
Bei Google findet man natürlich einige Geräte (z.B. Maverick),
aber persönliche Erfahrungen von euch sind mir wichtiger. Das Ganze sollte die 60-70€ nicht überschreiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Die Zutaten von heute (der kleine Kerl rechts hinten kommt in die GUTE Butter, der vorne wird drüber gehobelt) :


Ich mag das gerne mit Sahne und auf Spätzle..........

Kann nicht aus meiner Haut....


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Die ist wirklich Hammerlecker, wenn auch nicht grad billig.Aber auch zu Pellkartoffeln ein Gedicht!



Gutes (und rares) Essen hat eben seinen Preis.
Aber das wirklich *kost*bare an meinen Zutaten sind in dem Fall diese kleinen schwarzen Knollen! Und für die ist mir GUTE BUTTER auch nicht zu teuer.#6


----------



## Franky (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

http://www.paysanbreton.fr/fr/produits/les-beurres

Ihr meint nicht zufälligerweise diese gute Butter...  Ich nehme sehr gerne die "doux"-Variante morgens zum Frühstück für Mammelahde und Honich  Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhh!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Aber das wirklich *kost*bare an meinen Zutaten sind in dem Fall diese kleinen schwarzen Knollen

Waldtrüffel?


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Eine Perigord und eine Burgunder direkt vom verläßlichen Franzosen-
def. keine China-Kacke!
@Franky,
die nehm ich sonst auch gerne, allerdings die gesalzene Guerande; diesmal ausnahmsweise ne andere von etwa gleicher Qualität


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

nee das ess ich nicht mehr auch die schwarzen eier vom fisch nienicht.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



> Ich suche ein Funk-Fleischthermometer. Würde gerne die Kerntemperatur von größeren Fleischstücken messen können


Maverick ET-732 Wireless Barbecue Thermometer
Preis/Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar und einfach zu bedienen
hier klicken
selbst zugelegt, bin begeistert... 
bei Ebay um die 60 €...


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Maverick ET-732 Wireless Barbecue Thermometer
> Preis/Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar und einfach zu bedienen
> hier klicken
> selbst zugelegt, bin begeistert...
> bei Ebay um die 60 €...


 

 Du bestätigst meine Tendenz. Trotzdem hätte ich gerne noch eine Alternative.:m


----------



## ollidaiwa (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Salat von Gurke und Tomate an Schafskäse.


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

#holli,
|kopfkrat Kulinarik?  :
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kochkunst
Ausserdem isses UNTER nicht AN #d
:q:q:q

Um die Jahreszeit ist es doch sauschwer, richtig vernünftige Tomaten oder auch Gurken zu kriegen, oder?


----------



## ollidaiwa (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

das sind Flugtomaten und Gurken.
Die werden speziell aus Holland für mich eingeflogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Meine Mousse aus 75%er Schokolade mit Rum, und als "Topping" zerschredderte Salzstangen drüber. 
Gewöhnungsbedürftige, aber geile Kombi...


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Die einzigen wirklich brauchbaren Tomaten sind zu dieser Zeit die Honig Tomaten. Kosten aber leider auch um die 39 im kilo.
> Alles andere ist naja.




Passt,:m

habe letzte Tage in Düsseldorf auf dem Carlsplatz etwa3,40€ pro 100 Gramm bezahlt.


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

;+|rolleyes Da wäre bei mir Schluss mit Lecker Zuhause...
Seh ich ja mal ausnahmsweise ein für o.g. Trüffeln- die gibts nur saisonal und rar- der nächste Sommer kommt aber bestimmt und mit ihm geile Tomaten für jeden Geldbeutel.
Ich koch allerdings eh bevorzugt was die Saison grad herausbringt: Zur Zeit sind Kraut und Kohl einfach gesund und gut und in den Feldsalat mit Himbeeressig und Parmesan-Spänen hätt ich mich heute wieder reinlegen können #6


#hSchöne und genussvolle Weihnachten übrigens allen Feinschmeckern und denen, die es werden wollen!


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Fischbrötchen mit geräuchertem Forellentatar.


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]mal was anderes:[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Fenchelsalat mit Datteln[/FONT]*




 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Fenchelknollen ca. 300 g geputzt[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]100 g frische Datteln (gibts jetzt beim Türken, eventuell sonst auch getrocknete nehmen)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 Apfel, 1 Zitrone[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 Becher Joghurt, [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/2Teelöffel Senf, Salz, 1 Prise Zucker, gemahl. weißer Pfeffer[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Knollen waschen, putzen, in feine Scheiben schneiden. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Fenchelgrün abspülen, trockentupfen, fein hacken. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Datteln entkernen, vierteln. Apfel schälen, vierteln, in dünne Spalten schneiden, mit etwas Zitronensaft beträufeln. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Fenchel, Datteln, Apfel mischen. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Aus Joghurt, Senf, Fenchelgrün, etwas Zitronensaft, Salz, Zucker, Pfeffer ein Dressing mischen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]------------------------------------


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Obwohl ich nie besonders Fan von Süßem (Datteln), Obst (Apfel), Fenchel gemischt [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]war, schmeckt "mir" dieser Salat sehr gut zu Gegrilltem oder Kurzgebratenem.[/FONT][/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Den Kochtopf fand ich heute auf der Straße.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der ist normalerweise auf einem Hamburger Lieferservicewagendach installiert. 
Ich habe ihn natürlich nur fotographiert.
[/FONT] [/FONT]


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Olli - einfach kreative Küche und sieht sehr gut aus #6

Bis dann,

R.S.


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Da schein ich ja tatsächlich bisher was verpasst zu haben!?
Aber trotzdem -> erst wenn's wärmer wird wegen meiner Vorliebe für saisonales Futter


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Was zum mit Augen und Phantasie Appetit  kriegen
-> Gibt´s grad überall für 16,99 statt ursprünglich 49,99
Da sollte jetzt eigentlich ein link zu amazon stehn- funzt aber irgendwie nicht, sorry...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

War heute auf Einladung mal wieder im Hotel Krone in Hayna. Ich kann nur sagen, Super.

Um die Kinder wurde sich rührend gekümmert.
Um die Senioren auch.
Das essen war vom Gruss bis zum obligatorische Expresso einfach klasse.

Ich hatte als Vorspeise Saumagen Carpaccio mit Lauch-Kohlrabi Gemüse auf warmen Krautsalat und als Hauptgang Entrecôte vom Kalb mit Wurzelgemüse in Pasteten. 
Als Nachtisch zweierlei Crème brûlée Nougat und Vanille dazu etwas FruchtSorbet. 

Vom Feeling her ein Super essen. Dieses Jahr wurden sie mal wieder mit 18 Punkten ausgezeichnet und das schmeckt man.

Den Wein habe ich mir heute gespart ich musste fahren. Aber die Karte gab eh nichts anderes her wie mein Weinkeller zuhause.

Mir gefällt persönlich sehr gut die Preislichen variations möglichkeiten was die Getränke angeht. Ich kann mir nen Wein bestellen für 60€ oder mehrdie Flasche, aber auch nen günstigen Riesling für weniger als die hälfte.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Moin,

hört sich doch interessant an - Sterneküche hat ihren eigenen Reiz .

Nunmal was Anderes: kennt Ihr sicher - auch in SteakRestaurants der gehobenen Klasse ( nöö, nicht Mare.o ) liest man :

Rumpsteak 350g.

So, nun habe ich mir mal den Spass gemacht und habe mein Essen mitgenommen.

Kellner war so verblüfft, dass er mir den Teller gleich mitgab- Leihbasis versteht sich.

Zu Hause habe ich das steak dann gewogen - es kam mir optisch schon etwas klein vor.

Was soll ich sagen: das 350ger Rumpsteak hatte gerade einmal 270 Gramm |evil:

Ist das ein normaler Schummelwert - oder wie sehr ihr das?

R.S.


----------



## strignatz (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Moin, wie war dein Steak denn gegrillt? Medium? 

Ein Verlust von 10-15% ist normal, je nach Qualität des Fleisches und je nach Behandlung durch den Koch. 
Aber 23% wie bei dir, halte ich für zu viel, außer du hast es durch bestellt. Entweder wirklich schlechtes Fleisch oder das Restaurant beschei###. 

Gruß Marcel 

PS. Über solche Tipps freut sich das eichamt immer


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



strignatz schrieb:


> Moin, wie war dein Steak denn gegrillt? Medium?
> 
> Ein Verlust von 10-15% ist normal, je nach Qualität des Fleisches und je nach Behandlung durch den Koch.
> Aber 23% wie bei dir, halte ich für zu viel, außer du hast es durch bestellt. Entweder wirklich schlechtes Fleisch oder das Restaurant beschei###.
> ...




Hallo - ich lasse kein Steak durchbraten!!! #d

Das Steak war *medium-rare* ; inkl.schmackhaftem Fettrand sehr gut gegrillt.

Die Fleischqualität war wie immer gut .

Nun hatte es nicht wie sonst "handtellerbreite", sondern war eher länglich geschnitten ( Rest/Endstück?? ), dabei die spitzeren Enden nat. "durchgebraten".

Hier ist zur Zeit Möbelmesse - das Restaurant rappelvoll ausgebucht...vllt. ein hinweis?

Aber 270g. finde ich schon frech - Preis 26 Euro |kopfkrat

Wenn man sich sowas alle paar Wochen mal gönnt...bleibt halt ein blöder Beigeschmack...

R.S.


----------



## strignatz (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Na gut, bei Medium rare kann man eher von 10% Verlust ausgehen. Bedeutet das Steak sollte fertig mind. 300g auf die Waage bringen, eher mehr. 

Finde ich frech sowas. 
Nimm die Waage nächstes mal mit in den Laden, hol den Chef ran und wiege es vor seinen Augen. Wenn es wieder soviel zu wenig ist, würde ich es direkt zurück gehen lassen. Und lass dich nicht abwimmeln von wegen "normaler Verlust". Fast 25% kannst du niemandem erzählen. 

Und wie schon gesagt, das eichamt freut sich immer


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Danke !

Ich werde es so machen : beim nächsten mal spreche ich das kleine Steak an - und erwarte dann einfach ein Größeres :m

Bis dann,

R.S.


----------



## ollidaiwa (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Hallo,

ich habe mal die Rückenkabeljaufilets:

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Ffddb.info%2Fstatic%2Fdb%2F400%2F420%2FCQEE7UTTX53TJ4XZAFYP0725_278x208.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Ffddb.info%2Fdb%2Fde%2Flebensmittel%2Flidl_kabeljau_filet%2Findex.html&h=208&w=278&tbnid=hXVbjcS0Rbde-M%3A&zoom=1&docid=O79E7kGRlLGrcM&itg=1&ei=7Eq-VOCHJYjYPNeKgaAM&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=4087&page=1&start=0&ndsp=46&ved=0CDgQrQMwCA 

von Lidl abtropfen lassen und gewogen.
Auch 70 Gramm weniger als angegeben und teilweise ist das Verpackungsdatum 2 Jahre alt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hört sich doch interessant an - Sterneküche hat ihren eigenen Reiz .
> 
> ...




Angegeben wird immer das Rohgewicht. Je nach Behandlung kann schon ein größerer Schwund entstehen.
 Wobei, in dem von dir geschilderten Fall doch wohl grenzwertig.


----------



## strignatz (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

@ollidaiwa auch wenn das glaub ich eine wirklich deutsche Denkweise ist: ich wäre mit dem Fisch und der Waage direkt in den Laden gelaufen und hätte denen das auf den Tisch geknallt und gefragt ob das deren ernst ist. 
Angenommen die verkaufen Deutschlandweit 10000 Packungen von dem Fisch, bei 70g pro Packung weniger, verkaufen die 700kg Fisch weniger als angegeben. Wenn man nun 10 Euro pro Kilo rechnet, sind das 7000 Euro am Tag für nichts. 
Die Zahlen sind wahrscheinlich untertrieben. 
Aber ihr seht mal wie der Einzelhandel sich einen leckeren Obolus verdient und das alles indem sie ihre Kunden beschei####...


----------



## ollidaiwa (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Tag,

ich habe die Sache nicht persönlich angeprangert aber demjenigen der das schriftlich bei dem Vertreiber des Kabeljaus darauf hin gemacht hat, wurde sofort die Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises angeboten.
Ich habe das Thema aber hier ins Netz gebracht und so hilft das möglicher Weise auch Anderen vor Fehlkäufen.
Die Verkäuferin im Einzelhandel hat eh schon nen harten Job und kann nichts dafür.

Auch bin ich persönlich überhaupt kein Freund von diesen positiv/negativ Bewertungen im Internet.

Alles kann jeder für gut oder schlecht befinden.
Bei vielen Kommentaren z.b. bei youtube geht das dann soweit das diejenigen, die nicht derselben Meinung sind (Daumen hoch, Daumen runter) übelst beschimpft und verunglimpft werden.


----------



## strignatz (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Du sollst das Leben der Verkäuferin auch nicht zur Hölle machen. Du fragst nach dem Filialleiter, das ist nunmal sein Job sich mit Kunden und deren Beschwerden auseinanderzusetzen. Klar kann er da auch nichts für. Evtl weiß Lidl das auch nicht dass da zu wenig drin ist. Der betrug kann schon beim Lieferanten bzw in der Fabrik seinen Lauf nehmen. 

Ich möchte einfach nur, dass die Verbraucher ein gewisses Gefühl dafür entwickeln dass sie sich sowas nicht gefallen lassen müssen. Man ist oft genug der dumme...


----------



## labralehn (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Was ich gerne immer mache sind Saiblinge, selber geräuchert mit Ofenkartoffeln und Kräuterquark.
Die Saiblinge kaufe ich frisch geschlachtet, bei einem Zucht- und Besatzbetrieb in Trassem/Kirf.
(Kilo-Preis knapp 12€)
Leider geht das nur, wenn ich mal wieder im Saarland bin.
Da wird dann aber ausgiebig geräuchert. :q

Habe schon Entzugserscheinungen - muss mal wieder zum räuchern hin fahren.
Zuletzt an Silvester 2014 erfolgreich geräuchert.


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

|kopfkratKulinarik auf Seite 28?
-> Ich habe sie sehr vermißt...
Irgendwie liest sich da einiges grad gegenteilig|supergri

@labra,
irgendwie versteh ich Dich nicht: Wenn hier in Schwaben alles so lausig ist und gar nicht schön und im Saarland alles so opti und so paradiesisch- warum lebst Du dann im Kreis Esslingen und nicht im Kreis Merzig? Habt Ihr dort keine Arbeit oder woran fehlts, dass Du Dir das antust?


----------



## Freehunter (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:

What den dat denn, 21 kg Saibling nach em Saarland.:l


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Moin,

könnte ( Hobby ) Köche interessieren:

Heute Abend 20:15 ZDF

*Wie gut ist die deutsche Küche? *

mit "Nelson" 

R.S.


----------



## Franky (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Solange er nicht singt... :q
Kann man sich durchaus ansehen.


----------



## nordbeck (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal die Rückenkabeljaufilets:
> 
> ...



was wundert dich jetzt genau daran?|rolleyes


----------



## wolfgang f. (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ich war mal wieder bei einem meiner Lieblings-Gewürzehändler in Berlin (DI-Wochenmarkt am Maybach-Ufer) -> Der  tasmanische Bergpfeffer ist der beste den ich je genascht habe! In der (Händler-)Szene nennen sie ihn wohl "Blaubeere" und er schmeckt tatsächlich sehr beerig mit einer fantastischen Pfeffernote! 
Den vietnamesischen Zimt liebe ich seit Jahren so sehr, dass ich das möglicherweise enthaltene Cumarin ignorieren muss...
So richtig schöne Gewürze können mich immer wieder in´s Schwärmen bringen!


----------



## strignatz (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> was wundert dich jetzt genau daran?|rolleyes


Naja ist eine absolute Sauerei und nunmal schlicht und ergreifend betrug am Kunden. Das hat nichts mit wundern zu tun denke ich...


----------



## Freehunter (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

naja irgendwo muß die Spitzenqualität ja her kommen und sich Preislich niederschlagen.:c


----------



## nordbeck (2. März 2015)

strignatz schrieb:


> Naja ist eine absolute Sauerei und nunmal schlicht und ergreifend betrug am Kunden. Das hat nichts mit wundern zu tun denke ich...




Wenn man das kauft selbst schuld. Vermutlich waren die Filets mit Wasser oder Lauge aufgespritzt und genau das ist "abgetropft".  Betrug ist das also vermutlich nicht einmal. 
Sich über zwei Jahre alten Fisch zu aufzuregen kann man machen, aber nicht wenn man tk Ware beim Discounter kauft. 
Wenn man so dumm ist und meint für das Geld was ordentliches zu bekommen ist das nicht die Schuld des Discounters. Man bekommt immerhin genau das was man bezahlt hat und dafür erwarten kann. Sauerei also auch nicht.

Nochmal die Frage wieso man sich über das verpackungsdatum aufregt oder wundert? Was meint ihr wie alt der sonstige billig tk Fisch oder Garnelen sind die ihr sonst so esst? emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## nordbeck (3. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



strignatz schrieb:


> Naja ist eine absolute Sauerei und nunmal schlicht und ergreifend betrug am Kunden. Das hat nichts mit wundern zu tun denke ich...




Ich hab noch mal weiter gelesen was du geschrieben hast. Wie kommst du auf die Zahlen beim garverlust? Zehn Prozent halte ich für arg optimistisch. Das wären bei 200 g steak entsprechend 20 g also etwa ein El an Flüssigkeit. Wenn man Sous vide gart vielleicht, aber gebraten oder gegrillt sicher nicht. Wenn man dann auch noch von Fleisch ausgeht was der Qualität von den hier angeprangerten Kabeljau Loins entspricht ist das fern ab jeglicher Realität.


----------



## strignatz (3. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Also ich komme auf die Zahlen, da ich seit Jahren in der Gastronomie tätig bin und eben die Zahlen vom rohgewicht und vom fertig gegarten Fleisch kenne. 
10% hat man bei qualitativ hochwertigem Fleisch und bei einer vernünftigen garmethode. Wenn man das Fleisch drückt, damit das schneller gar wird, was in der Gastronomie leider häufig vorkommt, hat man selbstverständlich mehr als 10%.
Und natürlich hat man bei Fisch und Fleisch welches mit Wasser aufgespritzt wird deutlich mehr Gewichtsverlust. 
Ich sehe das ja alles genau so wie du mit dem Fleisch und Fisch vom Discounter. Darf man halt nichts erwarten. 
Ich finde es ist trotzdem eine absolute Sauerei. Da werden Tiere getötet und dann wird so mit ihrem Fleisch umgegangen und der Kunde wird beschi**en. Dagegen sollte was getan werden.


----------



## wolfgang f. (3. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



strignatz schrieb:


> Da werden Tiere getötet und dann wird so mit ihrem Fleisch umgegangen und der Kunde wird beschi**en. Dagegen sollte was getan werden.



Das schlimmere daran ist, dass die Tiere davor nie wirklich leben durften...#q
Zu den Preisen lässt sich keine vernünftige Sau aufziehen resp. Fisch und vor allem Geflügel- arme gequälte Kreaturen. :c
Da tun mir die Kunden, die das billigend mit in Kauf nehmen überhaupt nicht mehr leid!
und da sind wir völlig am anderen Ende von Kulinarik...


----------



## Andal (3. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Was macht Mann, wenn er zu faul war einzukaufen?

Richtig, er panscht das zusammen, was die halbleere Küche zu bieten hat. Das war bei mir heute denkbar wenig. Zwei handvoll Taccochips, Chillie Dip, Tsatsiki, Schinken und Emmentaler. Alles kleinmachen und in eine Schüssel. 50/50 die flüssigen Sachen drüber und fertig war das Männer-Müsli. 

Schaut zwar nicht so doll aus, deshalb auch kein Foto, schmeckt aber überraschend lecker. Gibts jetzt öfter mal. :vik:


----------



## nordbeck (3. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



strignatz schrieb:


> Also ich komme auf die Zahlen, da ich seit Jahren in der Gastronomie tätig bin und eben die Zahlen vom rohgewicht und vom fertig gegarten Fleisch kenne.
> 10% hat man bei qualitativ hochwertigem Fleisch und bei einer vernünftigen garmethode. Wenn man das Fleisch drückt, damit das schneller gar wird, was in der Gastronomie leider häufig vorkommt, hat man selbstverständlich mehr als 10%.
> Und natürlich hat man bei Fisch und Fleisch welches mit Wasser aufgespritzt wird deutlich mehr Gewichtsverlust.
> Ich sehe das ja alles genau so wie du mit dem Fleisch und Fisch vom Discounter. Darf man halt nichts erwarten.
> Ich finde es ist trotzdem eine absolute Sauerei. Da werden Tiere getötet und dann wird so mit ihrem Fleisch umgegangen und der Kunde wird beschi**en. Dagegen sollte was getan werden.




Gut da bin ich dann bei dir was die sauerei betrifft. Dachte du meintest dem Kunden gegenüber ne sauerei. Der bekommt in meinen Augen einfach nur das was er sich wünscht wenn er dort einkauft. 
Was die garverluste angeht halte ich dennoch für arg optimistisch. Hast du das mal nachgewogen?


----------



## strignatz (3. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Hatte gerade vor 3 Wochen ein US entrecote mit einem rohgewicht von 350g. Hatte nach dem garen (scharf anbraten und dann für 20 Minuten in den Ofen) noch 310g. Also war recht nah an den 10% dran  
Aber war auch wirklich eines der qualitativ hochwertigsten Stücke Fleisch was man bekommen kann. Ist eben nicht jeder bereit 50-60 Euro pro Kilo zu bezahlen. Und bei den Preisen im discounter kann es nur mit irgendwas aufgespritzt werden, damit damit überhaupt Gewinn gemacht wird. Dann sind die 25% Verlust wahrscheinlich einfach zu erklären. 

Ich finde eh es sollte diese gesamte massentierhaltung verboten werden. Die Tiere haben ein deutlich besseres Leben und die Qualität ist um ein vielfaches besser. Ich achte seit einigen Jahren genau woher das Fleisch kommt und wie das Tier gelebt hat. Massentierhaltung kommt bei mir nicht ins Haus. 

Dann werden das Fleisch und andere tierische Produkte halt teurer und es gibt eben nur noch 2-3 mal die Woche Fleisch oder Fisch und nicht wie heute jeden Tag in rauhen Mengen.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (4. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Hallo strignaz,
schön, dass Du auf die Herkunft und Haltungsbedingungen des von Dir gekauften Tierproduktes achtest. Ich möchte allerdings bezweifeln, dass das von Dir erwähnte hochwertige US-Fleisch dieser Kontrolle standhält. Auf die Verpackung wird so viel geschrieben. Und bist Du tatsächlich Einer, der vor dem Auftragen eines perfekt gegarten Steaks dieses noch auf die Waage legt??? Gut, da kenn ich ab jetzt Einen.
Es tut mir herzlich leid, aber schön schreiben und schön reden hilft hier nicht, die Probleme zu lösen. Einzig schön handeln bringt uns weiter. 

Schwefi


----------



## heinzi (4. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Was macht Mann, wenn er zu faul war einzukaufen?
> 
> Richtig, er panscht das zusammen, was die halbleere Küche zu bieten hat. Das war bei mir heute denkbar wenig. Zwei handvoll Taccochips, Chillie Dip, Tsatsiki, Schinken und Emmentaler. Alles kleinmachen und in eine Schüssel. 50/50 die flüssigen Sachen drüber und fertig war das Männer-Müsli.
> 
> Schaut zwar nicht so doll aus, deshalb auch kein Foto, schmeckt aber überraschend lecker. Gibts jetzt öfter mal. :vik:



Boah Andal,
das hört sich aber pervers an, aber wahrscheinlich war es das auch


----------



## ollidaiwa (4. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Moin,

ich finde, dass 12 Euro für das gefrorene Kilo Kabeljaufillet beim Discounter nicht wenig sind.
Wenn man dann noch 15 % Wasser dazu nimmt, kostet das Kilo schon über 14 Euro.
Dafür kann man den Fisch wirklich schon fast auf dem Markt oder beim Fischhändler kaufen.

Ich werde heute Mal den Gewichtsverlust beim braten von günstigem Schweinefillet ermitteln.
Frischgewicht: 396 Gramm.
Ich gebs dann mal durch.

So wie auf den Bildern soll das Essen dann heute Abend vorgesetzt werden.
Schweinefillet mit Kartoffel-Brokoli-Gratin und Salat.


----------



## strignatz (4. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> Hallo strignaz,
> schön, dass Du auf die Herkunft und Haltungsbedingungen des von Dir gekauften Tierproduktes achtest. Ich möchte allerdings bezweifeln, dass das von Dir erwähnte hochwertige US-Fleisch dieser Kontrolle standhält. Auf die Verpackung wird so viel geschrieben. Und bist Du tatsächlich Einer, der vor dem Auftragen eines perfekt gegarten Steaks dieses noch auf die Waage legt??? Gut, da kenn ich ab jetzt Einen.
> Es tut mir herzlich leid, aber schön schreiben und schön reden hilft hier nicht, die Probleme zu lösen. Einzig schön handeln bringt uns weiter.
> 
> Schwefi


Also nachgewogen habe ich es nur, weil das gerade Thema in diesem thread war und mich der genaue Vergleich interessiert hat. Mache ich nicht bei jedem Stück Fleisch was ich brate. 

So und mein Fleisch kommt nicht aus einer Verpackung wo was draufsteht, das kommt von meinem Metzger. Und der weiß sehr wohl woher das Fleisch kommt etc. 
Und selbst wenn mal eine fleischware aus massentierhaltung durchrutscht, was immer mal passieren kann (andere hauen sich Lasagne aus pferdefleisch rein ) dann Ist das nun mal so. Aber ich beschäftige mich mit dem Thema und wenn das mehr Menschen tun würden und nicht jeden schei** in sich reinstopfen, das würde glaube ich schon ein großes Stück gegen massentierhaltung weiterhelfen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



heinzi schrieb:


> Boah Andal,
> das hört sich aber pervers an, aber wahrscheinlich war es das auch



:mDa darfst Du Andal glaub ich nicht auf den Leim gehen- der will doch nur spielen, sonst würde er sowas nicht im "Kulinarik"-Trööt posten!
In Wahrheit füttert er damit die Schweine, die er danach ißt-> das macht sie würzig!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Kotzi (4. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Us-Entrecote ist durchaus ein feines Stückchen Fleisch.
Aber gerade beim Futter, Haltungsbedingungen und dem Schlachthof
kanns gerne mal sein das das genau gegen deine oben genannten Überzeugungen geht wenns aus den Usa kommt.


----------



## Andal (4. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> :mDa darfst Du Andal glaub ich nicht auf den Leim gehen- der will doch nur spielen, sonst würde er sowas nicht im "Kulinarik"-Trööt posten!
> In Wahrheit füttert er damit die Schweine, die er danach ißt-> das macht sie würzig!|supergri|supergri|supergri



Nix da!  Diesen Trash gabs gestern Abend wirklich und es war saugut. #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

"Trash-Kulinarik"? 
Das ist Stoff für einen weiteren Futter-Trööt!


----------



## Andal (4. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Warum nicht!? Es kann mir keiner einreden, dass er nie einen gelegentlichen Heißhunger auf Produkte des Trash-Cooking hat.


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Tut ja auch keiner-Du hast nur den Thread verwechselt....
Gehört doch in "leckeres"....


----------



## heinzi (4. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Warum nicht!? Es kann mir keiner einreden, dass er nie einen gelegentlichen Heißhunger auf Produkte des Trash-Cooking hat.



Ähmmm, was ist Trash-Cooking? Was es übersetzt heißt weiß ich, aber was genau versteht man darunter? Was ich verstanden habe ist nur, das Andal gelegentlich Heißhunger darauf hat und sich dann so ein dreimal durchgerührten Kram reinzieht. ;+


----------



## Andal (4. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Na ganz einfach. Kocherei abseits vom üblichen "das macht man so" und mit Zutaten, die eher nicht in der gutbürgerlichen Küche zusammenkommen. Du kannst es auch Lebensmittelfundstückverwertung nennen, wenn es dir lieber ist, oder wie auch immer.


----------



## heinzi (4. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Na ganz einfach. Kocherei abseits vom üblichen "das macht man so" und mit Zutaten, die eher nicht in der gutbürgerlichen Küche zusammenkommen. Du kannst es auch Lebensmittelfundstückverwertung nennen, wenn es dir lieber ist, oder wie auch immer.



Ja ok, so etwas mache ich auch:vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Du kannst es auch Lebensmittelfundstückverwertung nennen, wenn es dir lieber ist, oder wie auch immer.



Restbestands "Fusion Food"ginge ja auch noch ?


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

und trotzdem: bei* "Der kulinarische Laber -Thread"* isses so was von falsch abgelegt...#d
Ich würde es auch nicht unter *"Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???"  *verbuchen wollen, aber Geschmäcker sind manchmal *sehr *verschieden!|uhoh:
Wie wär´s mit *"Ungewöhnliche Resteverwertung"* ???


----------



## daci7 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Was macht Mann, wenn er zu faul war einzukaufen?
> 
> Richtig, er panscht das zusammen, was die halbleere Küche zu bieten hat. Das war bei mir heute denkbar wenig. Zwei handvoll Taccochips, Chillie Dip, Tsatsiki, Schinken und Emmentaler. Alles kleinmachen und in eine Schüssel. 50/50 die flüssigen Sachen drüber und fertig war das Männer-Müsli.
> 
> Schaut zwar nicht so doll aus, deshalb auch kein Foto, schmeckt aber überraschend lecker. Gibts jetzt öfter mal. :vik:



... damit hätt man auch gut auf Karpfen füttern können :m Wenn ich mir anschau was in so manchem Futtermix drin ist - da fehlt nich mehr viel.


----------



## W-Lahn (5. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Was macht Mann, wenn er zu faul war einzukaufen?
> 
> Richtig, er panscht das zusammen, was die halbleere Küche zu bieten hat. Das war bei mir heute denkbar wenig. Zwei handvoll Taccochips, Chillie Dip, Tsatsiki, Schinken und Emmentaler. Alles kleinmachen und in eine Schüssel. 50/50 die flüssigen Sachen drüber und fertig war das Männer-Müsli.
> 
> Schaut zwar nicht so doll aus, deshalb auch kein Foto, schmeckt aber überraschend lecker. Gibts jetzt öfter mal. :vik:



Hat mich spontan an "Prison Spread" erinnert:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sv4nb5VbAY


----------



## Andal (5. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Blöd darfst du ruhig sein, nur zu helfen muss man sich wissen! :m


----------



## nordbeck (5. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> "Trash-Kulinarik"?
> Das ist Stoff für einen weiteren Futter-Trööt!



bitte bitte nicht, nachher kommt der lurch wieder und erstellt mit allerlei farben und unpassenden füllworten so ein teil.

_*na dann viel spass an salatbett


*_


strignatz schrieb:


> Hatte gerade vor 3 Wochen ein US entrecote mit  einem rohgewicht von 350g. Hatte nach dem garen (scharf anbraten und  dann für 20 Minuten in den Ofen) noch 310g. Also war recht nah an den  10% dran
> Aber war auch wirklich eines der qualitativ hochwertigsten Stücke  Fleisch was man bekommen kann. Ist eben nicht jeder bereit 50-60 Euro  pro Kilo zu bezahlen. Und bei den Preisen im discounter kann es nur mit  irgendwas aufgespritzt werden, damit damit überhaupt Gewinn gemacht  wird. Dann sind die 25% Verlust wahrscheinlich einfach zu erklären.
> 
> Ich finde eh es sollte diese gesamte massentierhaltung verboten werden.  Die Tiere haben ein deutlich besseres Leben und die Qualität ist um ein  vielfaches besser. Ich achte seit einigen Jahren genau woher das Fleisch  kommt und wie das Tier gelebt hat. Massentierhaltung kommt bei mir  nicht ins Haus.
> ...



sehr interessant, dass  du dir die mühe gemacht hast tatsächlich zu wiegen. us beef ist mir auch  am liebsten, wobei artgerechte tierhaltung hier wohl auch eher  unwahrscheinlich ist |rolleyes
geschmack ist in meinen augen aber unschlagbar. 

aber  gut, wenn du bei hochwertigem fleisch schon über 10% hast, wird es bei  dem typischen steakhaus "koch" mit entsprechender fleischqualität  vermutlich noch deutlich mehr sein.


----------



## nordbeck (5. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Warum nicht!? Es kann mir keiner einreden, dass er nie einen gelegentlichen Heißhunger auf Produkte des Trash-Cooking hat.



hunger auf fieses fettiges und ungesundes essen ja sehr, aber fertigburger, fertigschnitzel oder "normales" geflügel würd ich auch dann nicht essen.
in solchen fällen dreh ich mir ein stück hohe rippe durch, mach meine saucen dazu selbst (bis auf ketchup und senf) und mach mir nen geilen burger.


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Bezogen auf "TrashFood"-Thread:


nordbeck schrieb:


> bitte bitte nicht, nachher kommt der lurch wieder und erstellt mit allerlei farben und unpassenden füllworten so ein teil.
> _*na dann viel spass an salatbett
> *_



Wer sagt denn, dass mann jeden Schxxß-Thread lesen muss? Das ist meine Art der Entsorgung -> da muss ich vieles nicht in den Abteilungen haben, die mir sooo Spaß machen _könnten! 
_Und Lurchi kann sich auch wo anders ausleben_ |supergri|supergri|supergri
_


----------



## Franky (5. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Sodele... Eben die Reste vom Hirschgulasch "vernichtet"...... Ist schon geil, wenn man einen "richtigen" Pott dafür hat. Es geht echt nix über gusseisernes Kochgeschirr. Neben einem "lütten" 4 l Bräter habe ich seit gestern einen "großen" 7,5 l... Heben will man den nicht, aber dafür rutscht der auch nicht beim wildesten Rühren über den Herd! 
Le Creuset, Staub, Lodge etc. muss nicht draufstehen - günstiges Zeugs tut m. E. mindestens genauso gut!


----------



## ollidaiwa (5. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

*Bratverlust bei günstigem Schweinefillet*

vorher: 396 Gramm
nachher: 334 Gramm


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Hallo ihr Geniesser,#h

 wohnt jemand von euch zufällig Nähe Ahrweiler? Komme Samstag hin um Saumagen zu kaufen.
 Hätte nichts dagegen, mit einem Boardie einen Wein zu trinken.:m


----------



## ollidaiwa (5. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Die Natur ist sehr vielfältig.
Es gibt Lurchis, Unken und Breitmaulfrösche.


----------



## nordbeck (6. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Die Natur ist sehr vielfältig.
> Es gibt Lurchis, Unken und Breitmaulfrösche.



und alle werden in deinem keller gefangen gehalten? #d


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Die Natur ist sehr vielfältig.
> Es gibt Lurchis, Unken und Breitmaulfrösche.



Da wir hier im kulinarischen Laber-Thread sind, ist wohl zu befürchten, dass Du diese Kreaturen in deiner Küche verwertest#d|uhoh:


----------



## Franky (8. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Grillsaison 2015 ist eröffnet...


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Franky schrieb:


> Grillsaison 2015 ist eröffnet...



#6

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Franky schrieb:


> Grillsaison 2015 ist eröffnet...


#6
Seit Jahren bei mir am 1.1.Neujahr und abgrillen is klar 31.

Heute mal Lieferservice   HA LONG :mdie Frau Gebr.Nudeln mit Rindfleisch,Gemüse und Ei (halt Frau)

Nobbi Knusprig geb. Ente  auf malayische Art in Erdnußbuttersauce,scharf#g



#h


----------



## Franky (8. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

@ Stefan:
Jo - war sich lecker...  Selber würzen und marinieren ist schon was anders als das gepanschte Zeugs...

@ Nobbi:
Da es bei uns kein Abgrillen gibt, wird auch nicht großartig angegrillt... Gibt immer nur ein erstes Mal in der laufenden Saison! :m Der Grill wird alle 2 mal schön rausgeputzt - kann also nur passieren, dass dazwischen mal ein paar Wochen mehr liegen. :q


----------



## labralehn (13. März 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Endlich Wochenende, da habe ich Zeit, um das ein oder andere Essen zu kochen.

Da ich nur eine 1 Mann Besatzung bin, habe ich immer das Problem, was koche ich und was werfe ich dann letztendlich weg (wenn ich es nicht gegessen bekomme)

Mittlerweile bereite ich schon einige Dinge Freitags vor, die werden dann am Samstag gekocht, dann habe ich auch Sonntags noch was davon.

Das Hautpgericht wird Kohl sein.
Etwas genauer Kohlrouladen mit Hackfleisch Füllung.

Das Hackfleisch habe ich schon zubereitet. (2 Vollei, 4 feingewürfelten Schalotten, 4 ebenfalls kleingewürfelten Knoblauchzehen , 1 Tl. weissem Pfeffer, 1 EL Paprika edelsüß, 1 TL Paprika rosenscharft, 1 TL scharfem Senf,  1 TL Koriander, 1 Tl Piment, 1 TL Salz usw.)

Hackfleisch wurde mit Einweghandschuhen im Edelstahltopf durchgemischt und ist wieder mit Alufolie im Kühlschrank verschwunden.

Hoffentlich finde ich das morgen wieder :q

Der Kohlkopf kocht noch etwas.

Wollte eigentlich Wirsing haben, gabs aber nimmer. |bla:

Aber mit Kohl gehts auch, besser wäre noch Spitzkohl, den gabs leider auch nicht. |wavey:

Achso ja, wie geht das morgen weiter, ganz einfach

Erstmal Formel1 gucke und dann gemütlich die Kohlrouladen mit dem Hack zusammenfalten und in einem ovalen Topf in Butterschmalz anbraten und dann mit Brühe ablöschen und leicht vor sich hin köcheln lassen. So für 30 Minuten. Dann eine der Kohlrouladen herausnehmen und probieren ob es schmeckt.

Der Rest wird dann am Sonntag aufgewärmt im Backofen bei 175°C für 45 min etwa.

(habe noch etwas Maggi zum Hackfleisch getan. 
Und morgen wird noch etwas von dem Kohlwasser verwendet, um damit meine Hände zu befeuchten, wenn ich das Hackfleisch  forme) :q

Die Kohlblätter die ich nicht verwende, daraus wird dann Kohlsuppe gemacht und eingefroren.


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. April 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Etwas ausser der Reihe aber zu Kulinarik passend:
TV-Tip heute:
23.30h "die Köche und die Sterne"! swr


----------



## kreuzass (18. April 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Evtl. kann mir hier einer der Spezies etwas helfen... ich hoffe es zumindest.
Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen überlegt aus der letzten, tiefgefrohrenen Räucherforelle einen Brotaufstrich zu machen. Das Fleisch schön klein machen (Flischwolf habe ich leider keinen, nur so etwas ähnliches aus Kunststoff...) und dann... ja, was dann!? Was könnte ich noch dazu mengen, sodass ich einen halbwegs vernünftigen Aufstrich bekomme? Diesbezüglich betrete ich für mich absolutes Neuland. Hatte zunächst an Butter gedacht. Aber ist das so das wahre? Was meint ihr? Hier hat doch bestimmt schon jemand soetwas hergestellt, oder!? Danke.


----------



## Andal (18. April 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Schau dir mal diese Vorschläge an und dann lass deiner Phantasie freien Lauf.

http://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0/verhackertes+Österreich/Rezepte.html


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. April 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

...oder einfach gleich "Räucherforelle" bei Chefkoch.de eingeben...
Da kommen Rezepte von Aufstrich über Mousse   bis Tatar und Du brauchst nur noch heraus zu finden, welches zu Dir passt!


----------



## kreuzass (19. April 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Jo, hab da etwas gefunden. Danke für die Anregung.

/edit
Habe es jetzt ganz einfach gemacht. Butter drunter gemixt (damit die Pampe streichzart wird) und ein wenig gewürzt.


----------



## Franky (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ich bin gestern ja glatt vom Glauben abgekommen, als ich den allerneuesten Fresstrend aus den Juh Äss Äye kennenlernen durfte:
Clean Eating...
Bin noch immer fassungslos... Absolut neu - MUSS man einfach mitmachen... Geht nich anners... Der WAHNSINN!!!!!













... mir fehlen noch immer die Worte....


----------



## strignatz (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Der neue Trend besteht darin, keine weiterverarbeiteten Lebensmittel zu essen? Also frische Lebensmittel, selbst zubereitet? Wahnsinn! Wäre ich nie drauf gekommen. Praktiziere ich seit 20 Jahren so, gut, dass ich jetzt endlich den Sinn entdeckt und die Nützlichkeit bewiesen bekommen habe. DANKE USA!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Normales Kochen also - cool ;-)))


----------



## strignatz (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ne Thomas, finde ich nicht gut, dass du neuen Dingen immer so verschlossen gegenüber stehst


----------



## ollidaiwa (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

ich glaube im Laberthread bin ich am besten aufgehoben.
Gestern gab es vegetarisch.
Hirtensalat, gekaufte gefüllte Peperoni, Aubergine in Mayonaise, gekaufte frittierte Mozzarellasticks, gekochtes Ei und selbstgemachte Remoulade.
Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Franky (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Hi Olli,

wie tust Du denn die Remou machen?  Die sieht nicht so "pampig" aus...


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

So, alles eingekauft.
Werde mich heute mal wieder am Thai-Green-Curry versuchen.
Nur viel nervige Schnippelarbeit, was für mich ja immer einen Risikofaktor darstellt.|bigeyes

Wenn der Finger wieder dran glauben muß, wird es halt ein Red Curry #t


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wenn der Finger wieder dran glauben muß, wird es halt ein Red Curry #t



Ist doch Green geworden - keine Verletzungen |stolz:

Das jetzt ein paar Stunden in den Kühlschrank und nachher mit Kokoscreme erst ins Töpfchen; danach ins Kröpfchen.

Ich versuche mal mein erstes Bild hier........ hoffe, es klappt


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Asia gibts bei mir heute auch.

Hühnerbruststreifen mit Hoisinsoße und Chilipaste eingelegt. Anbraten, Ketjap Manis dazu (vorsichtig, sehr süß), etwas Fishsauce statt Salz und fürs Aroma. Wokgemüse dazu und mit den gekochten Asianudeln gut durchbraten.

Wahrscheinlich bin ich aber zu faul, um noch das Gemüse zu holen. Mit viel Zwiebelstreifen schmeckt es aber auch, ist halt weni9ger bunt. Viel wichtiger ist mir die leichte Süße in Verbindung mit einer ordentlichen Schärfe und der speziellen Note der Fishsauce.


----------



## ollidaiwa (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Hi,*

Remouladenrezept:*

1 Eigelb
etwas Senf (geh. Teelöffel)
1 Tasse Öl
4 klein gewürfelte Cornichons
2-3 gehackte Sardellenfillets
0,5 Tasse Joghurt
Zucker, Salz, Pfeffer
Worcestersauce
Kräuter (Petersillie, Dill)

Eigelb mit dem Senf verschlagen und tröpfenweise das Öl während des Schlagens unterrühren.
Danach Joghurt dazugeben um den Fettanteil der Mayo etwas zu reduzieren.
Die gehackten Sardellenfillets und die Cornichons dazu geben.
Mit Zucker, Salz, Pfeffer und einigen Tropfen Worcestersaucce abschmecken.
Kräuter dazu und fertig.

Man kann auch Knobi und Zwiebelwürfel dazu geben aber dann ist die Remoulade nicht lange haltbar.

Schmeckt zu Fisch und allem gut


----------



## ollidaiwa (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

und dazu ein Energiechemiegetränk speziell für den Angler.


----------



## Franky (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Hi,*
> 
> Remouladenrezept:*
> 
> ...



Großes Danke! Ich glaub, ich weiss, was meiner Remu fehlte! Die Sardellen!!!
Naja, und der Joghurt war auch nicht dabei... Welche Cornichons nimmst Du? Mein Favorit sind die "Süßen" aus Kühnes "Schlemmertöpchen". Mit den "normalen" (feinen) Gürkchen hat es uns schon mal ne ganze Ladung Heringssalat versaut...


----------



## ollidaiwa (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Feinschmeckercornichons von Albrecht Nord.
Da darf man keine Kompromisse machen.


----------



## Franky (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ok - die krich ich nich  und die Südgurken schmecken mir nich  Also werde ich bei bewährtem Zeugs bleiben...


----------



## wolfgang f. (15. August 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Ich komme gerade von der Bretagne zurück und schwelge noch in kulinarischen Höhepunkten...
Was auf dem Bild fehlt sind Austern, Hummer und die typische Plat de fruits de mer, die ich mir natürlich wie auch frische gegrillte Makrele nur vor Ort einverleibe! Aber die Mitbringsel sind schon auch eine leckere Erinnerung: Wildschwein-Salami, tolle Käse (allerdings z.T. normannische), Guérande-Butter, frisches Baguette, Crème de caramel salée und und und


----------



## Freehunter (16. August 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

lirum larum Löffelstiel.#d


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. August 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Erklärst Du mir das bitte ?


----------



## Franky (16. August 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Wolfgang... Da spricht der Neid...
Und ich kriege jetzt auch noch Hunger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :m Sieht seehr lecker aus!! Noch ein wenig Feigensenf dazu (auch wenn der nicht aus der Bretagne kommt) und die Schlemmerei kann losgehen!


----------



## Freehunter (16. August 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Nö, das ist ja auch ein Kinderlied.#h

Lirum, larum Löffelstiel,
alte Weiber essen viel,
junge müssen fasten.
S'Brot liegt im Kasten,
s'Messer liegt daneben,
ei welch ein lustig Leben!Lirum, larum Löffelstiel,
wer nichts lernt, der kann nicht viel.
Reiche Leute essen Speck,
arme leute hab'n Dreck.
Lirum, larum Leier,
die Butter, die ist teuer.


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. August 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Das weiß ich schon.
Was Du uns damit sagen willst, ist meine Frage!


----------



## Freehunter (16. August 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Daß hat der Franky schon beantwortet, ich bin soooooooooooooo
Neidisch!!!!

Hat doch seinen Zweck erfüllt.#q#q#q


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. August 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



Franky schrieb:


> Noch ein wenig Feigensenf dazu (auch wenn der nicht aus der Bretagne kommt) und die Schlemmerei kann losgehen!



:moder aber mein selbstgemachtes Mango-Chutney bzw gut gemachtes Chutney generell#6#6


----------



## Freehunter (16. August 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Jetzt wirds indisch, da sitzen die Leinen wird stramm!|bigeyes

4 feste unreife Mangos (ca. 1500 g)
1 Stück Ingwer (ca. 40 g)
4 kleine rote Chilischoten
3 Limetten
100 ml Apfelessig
150 g Rohrzucker


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. August 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

|kopfkrat Ähem- wenn Du
http://eatsmarter.de/rezepte/mango-chutney
als Grundlage genommen hast, dann solltest Du es auch kenntlich machen!
Aber nach meinem Geschmack kommen da *niemals *unreife Früchte rein! Die reifen sind um ein vielfaches aromatischer! Außerdem fehlen vor allem noch Zwiebeln und fast alle Gewürze, die an ein gescheidtes Chutney müssen, zumindest wenn es indisch sein soll: da passen z.B. Sternanis, richtiger Zimt, Bockshornklee, Cumin etc um nur ein paar zu nennen -> dann wird ein CHUTNEY draus!
Das was Du da zitierst, entspricht dem gegenüber eingeschlafenen Füssen!


----------



## Freehunter (17. August 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Na jetzt hab ich doch alles zusammen, kannst deine ayurveda tee
trinken und dich entspannen und die Füße hochlegen.#h


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. August 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

|kopfkratIrgendwie kommt's mir vor, als wärst Du gern der kleine troublemaker?
Macht nix: was schert es die alte Eiche, wenn....   :q


----------



## Freehunter (17. August 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

#c#c#ich bin schon dabei!


----------



## ollidaiwa (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

geräucherter Dorsch vom Lidl

ich habe mal zu Testzwecken diesen geräucherten Dorsch, den es gerade im Rahmen der spanischen Woche bei Lidl gab, probiert.
Beim öffnen der Packungen kommt einem sofort ein sehr starker Fischgeruch entgegen.
Eine etwas dickere Scheibe von 80 Gramm kostet immerhin 2,49 Euro.
Das ist ein Kilopreis von 30 Euro.
Der Fisch wirkt annähernd roh, schmeckt sehr fischig und ist sehr salzig.
Vermutlich würde das Fleisch auch im durchgegartem Zustand zerfallen.
Ich werde es nicht wieder kaufen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

|kopfkrat Ähem Olli,
ist bacalao nicht Stockfisch? Das würde dann nämlich so einiges erklären! Weißte-> wässern und so...

Wobei ich mich trotzdem ein wenig wundere: 
-Warum sollte lidl plötzlich superior quality anbieten?
-wo ist das msc-Siegel?
-wozu sollten solche Experimente taugen ausser zur Profit-Maximierung vom Schinder-Konzern?

Naja- Versuch macht kluch. Kaufst Du jetzt wieder beim Fischhändler des Vertrauens oder konsumierst selbstgejagtes?


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> geräucherter Dorsch vom Lidl
> 
> ich habe mal zu Testzwecken diesen geräucherten Dorsch, den es gerade im Rahmen der spanischen Woche bei Lidl gab, probiert.
> Beim öffnen der Packungen kommt einem sofort ein sehr starker Fischgeruch entgegen.
> ...


 

 Wir haben ihn auch verkostet, und sofort 2 Packungen nachgekauft. War weder salzig, noch Geruchintensiv. Evtl. in deinem Fall ein Problem in der Kühlkette zum Händler?#c

 Habe jedenfalls noch einen kleinen Vorrat auf Eis.


----------



## ollidaiwa (1. November 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

ist wohl alles Geschmacksache.
Man hat einfach schon besseren Räucherdorsch gegessen.
Selbstgeräuchert!
Warum für nicht gut ausgefallene, befundene Tests der Gewinnoptimierung des Discounters dienen ist mir jetzt aber nicht verständlich.


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. November 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

:mDas bedeutet eigentlich nur, dass ich nicht bei L. einkaufen gehe!


Z.B. weil er dafür bekannt ist, dass er seine Mitarbeiterinnen schindet oder schikaniert (mehrere TV-Berichte) und dass er auch die Lieferanten unter Niveau drückt um die Konkurrenz auszustechen...


----------



## ollidaiwa (1. November 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

die Tests mache ich weil ich mal in der Hamburger Verbraucherzentrale in der Kirchenallee 22 gearbeitet habe.
Das prägt!


----------



## ollidaiwa (1. November 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

ok, ok.... ich hab da nur geputzt.


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. November 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Damit auch in diesen Trööt mal wieder Leben zurückkehrt:
:kSo schön kann November sein!
Nachdem bei uns die letzten Trauben Suser oder Federweißer heissen, hab ich mein von mir geliebtes Mango-Chutney gemacht und soeben ,nachdem es einige Tage gezogen hat, auf unten gezeigte Art probiert...
Ich bin begeistert!#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2015)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> die Tests mache ich weil ich mal *in der Hamburger Verbraucherzentrale* in der Kirchenallee 22 gearbeitet habe.
> Das prägt!


 

 Vermutlich genauso seriös wie Stiftung Warentest.


----------



## ollidaiwa (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Mousse au Cafe

1 Ei
130 Gramm Sahne
2 Blatt weiße Gelantine
75 Gramm weiße Schokolade
1 EL Instant Kaffee
40 Gramm Puderzucker


Ei trennen und das Eiweiß steif schlagen.
100 Gramm Sahne schlagen.
Kalt stellen.
Gelatine in kaltem Wasser einweichen.
Schokolade im Wasserbad schmelzen.
Restliche Sahne erwärmen und den Kaffee darin auflösen.
Eigelb mit dem Puderzucker aufschlagen.
Schokolade, Kaffeecreme, geschlagene Sahne und Eischnee unterheben. In Schalen geben und 3 Stunden kühl stellen.
-----------------------
Ich hab dieses gratis Rezept eines Discounters ausprobiert.
Schmeckt!


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

:mDamit dieser Trööt nicht stirbt: Zur Abwechslung gabs heute mal wieder richtig Vesper!
Mit Wildschwein-Rauchfleisch, Reh-Peitsche, Lardo aus Italien Käse aus Frankreich, Italien, Deutschland und England mit zweierlei Chutneys und Baguette #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der kulinarische Laber -Thread*

Noch nicht gekocht.....aber geplant für die näxten Wochen:m


Weisskohl-Auflauf Mit Hack
+750g gemischtes Hackfleisch
+150g Langkorn-Reis
+Salz
+750g Weißkohl
+1 große Zwiebel
+2 Knoblauchzehen
+4 EL Olivenöl
+2 EL Tomatenmark
+1 Dose (850 ml) Tomarten
+ Pfeffer
+Zucker
+1 Bund Petersilie
+100g Ziegenfrischkäse
+50g geriebener Parmesankäse


1) Reis nach Packungsanweisung garen. Kohl vom Strunk befreien und kleinschneiden. In kochendem Salzwasser 5-6 min weich kochen. Abgießen und kalt abschrecken. Zwiebel und Knobi schälen und würfeln.

2) Öl in einer großen Pfanne od. Bräter erhitzen.
Hack darin krümelig braten. Zwiebel,Knobi zufügen, kurz mitbraten.
Tomatenmark zufügen und mit anschwitzen.
Dosentomaten hinzu, mit einem Pfannenwender zerkleinern.
Mit Salz,Pfeffer und Zucker würzen.
Ca.15min köcheln lassen.
In den letzten 5min der Garzeit Kohl zufügen.


3) Petersilie grob hacken.

Etwas zum Garnieren beiseitestellen.
Reis,Peter und Ziegenkäse unter die Hackpfanne mischen.
Nochmal alles abschmecken und ab damit in eine Auflaufform.
Mit Parmesan bestreuen und öl beträufeln.
Im Backofen (E-Herd 175  / Umluft 150) ca 30min überbacken.
Aus dem Ofen nehmen,anrichten und mit restlicher Petersilie bestreuen.


#h




+


----------

